# Soldier Qualification Course (Questions & Answers)



## Korus

I‘m just wondering, did anybody here go on SQ this past summer? If so, what dates did they run?

Dates for next summer haven‘t come down the line yet, and I‘m curious..


----------



## combat_medic

I don‘t know anyone who TOOK the course, but I do know some that taught the course, and they seem to run them at farely regular intervals throughout the summer. In any case, the dates will be different for next year, and won‘t be announced until early 2003. Just keep an eye out. WATC will run dozens of courses I‘m sure, so you should be able to find one that will work with whatever schedule you have.


----------



## Pikache

This year at Meaford, one started July 1 and the other July 28...

Probably one course for each summer month


----------



## Michael OLeary

Here is a quick run-down of the content and time allocations for the Soldier Qualification (SQ). (Hopefully I didn‘t make too many transcription errors.)

SOLDIER QUALIFICATION

Training Duration.  This training will require:
a.	Regular Force - 60 training days; and
b.	Reserve Force â€“ 20 training days.
Regular Force serials may include 3 extra days to conduct basic winter warfare training.


PERFORMANCE OBJECTIVES

PO 101	Participate in Dismounted Offensive Operations (Regular Force â€“ 6 periods plus 13 periods exercise time; Reserve Force â€“ 15 periods)

PO 102	Participate in Dismounted Defensive Operations (Reg F â€“ 3 pds plus 23 pds exercise time; Res F â€“ 8 pds plus 10 pds exercise time)

PO 103	Participate in Dismounted Reconnaissance Patrols  (Reg F â€“ 2 pds plus 9 pds exercise time; Res F â€“ 10 pds)

PO 104	Fire the C7 with the C79 Optical Sight Unit (Reg F â€“ 50 pds)

PO 105	Fire the General Purpose Machine Gun, 7.62mm, C6, in the Light Role (Reg F â€“ 30 pds; Res F â€“ 30 pds)

PO 106	Fire the Light Machine Gun, 5.56mm, C9 (Reg F â€“ 31 pds; Res F â€“ 31 pds)

PO 107	Fire the Short Range Anti-Armour Weapon (SRAAW) Light (L) (Reg F â€“ 19 pds; Res F - pds) (May not be taught at this time)

PO 108	Fire the Short Range Anti-Armour Weapon (SRAAW) Medium (M) (Reg F â€“ 24 pds; Res F â€“ 24 pds)

PO 109	Throw Grenades (Reg F â€“ 10 pds; Res F â€“ 10 pds)

PO 110	Perform Individual Fieldcraft (Reg F â€“ 22 pds plus 24 pds exercise time; Res F â€“ 2 pds plus instruction during field training exercise (FTX))

PO 111	Operate Tactical Communications Equipment (Reg F â€“ 44 pds)

PO 112	Individual Protection (Reg F - 7 pds; Res F â€“ 7 pds)

PO 113	Drive SMP Vehicles (Reg F â€“ 154 pds)

PO 114	Perform Army Physical Fitness Training (Reg F â€“ 51 pds; Res F â€“ 47 pds)

EdO 101	Leadership in Peace and War (Reg F â€“ 4 pds)

EdO 102	Law of Armed Conflict (Reg F â€“ 7 pds)

EdO 103	General Service Knowledge (Reg F â€“ 4 pds)

Training Exercises - (Reg F â€“ 12 days; Res F â€“ 5 days)

Course Administration - (Reg F â€“ 32 pds; Res F - 13 pds)


----------



## Gunner109

Yup that looks about right for crse content,  although we have yet to run the dvr portion.  And we have already run 5 crse‘s and mine will be the 6th in march with no dvr trg,  I think it is a problem with finding vehicles to give us.  We may also have a hard time finding instructors that are qualified to drive,  seems weird but it has been an issue.


----------



## Gelan

The SRAAW(L) isn‘t taught yet. 

PO 113 Drive SMP Vehicles 

That‘s not taught either. We get a Defensive Driving course instead.

There is also a PO on the PLGR 96 GPS unit. I can‘t remember the PO number though.

I start my last week of course on Monday. This is our last week of FTX. Hoo Rah!


----------



## portcullisguy

I now have the dates for the SQ (Inf) for those members who will be taking it this summer, and who are in 32 CBG.

My BMQ will include 3 "pre-SQ" weekends following immediately after our grad pde.  There is also another BMQ that just started, and I presume they too will have pre-SQ weekends taught after their course is finished.

For this reason, this summer‘s SQ course at Meaford is shortened.  The dates are: 30 Jun - 18 Jul.  There is also an SQ for Armour, which I think are the same dates, but I cannot be sure as I didn‘t write it down.

Immediately following that SQ, for infantry personnel, apparently they will run the "DP 1 Inf" which I assume is the MOC for infantry.  It is also at Meaford, and will run from 21 Jul to 14 Aug.

Bye bye summer!

Of course, the big Milcon 03 is 16 to 24 Aug at Pet.  Sounds like fun ... defensive live fire, etc.

That leaves one day to get badged after the Infantry course, one day to see if my house in Toronto is still standing, and then, off to Pet.  Ha ha... I love the army!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Courtesy of Michael O'Leary

Here is a quick run-down of the content and time allocations for the Soldier Qualification (SQ).

SOLDIER QUALIFICATION

Training Duration. This training will require:
a. Regular Force - 60 training days; and
b. Reserve Force  20 training days.
Regular Force serials may include 3 extra days to conduct basic winter warfare training.


PERFORMANCE OBJECTIVES

PO 101 Participate in Dismounted Offensive Operations (Regular Force ? 6 periods plus 13 periods exercise time; Reserve Force ? 15 periods)

PO 102 Participate in Dismounted Defensive Operations (Reg F ? 3 pds plus 23 pds exercise time; Res F ? 8 pds plus 10 pds exercise time)

PO 103 Participate in Dismounted Reconnaissance Patrols (Reg F ? 2 pds plus 9 pds exercise time; Res F ? 10 pds)

PO 104 Fire the C7 with the C79 Optical Sight Unit (Reg F ? 50 pds)

PO 105 Fire the General Purpose Machine Gun, 7.62mm, C6, in the Light Role (Reg F ? 30 pds; Res F ? 30 pds)

PO 106 Fire the Light Machine Gun, 5.56mm, C9 (Reg F ? 31 pds; Res F ? 31 pds)

PO 107 Fire the Short Range Anti-Armour Weapon (SRAAW) Light (L) (Reg F ? 19 pds; Res F - pds)  (phased out- to be replaced with M203 ,taught in BIQ)

PO 108 Fire the Short Range Anti-Armour Weapon (SRAAW) Medium (M) (Reg F ? 24 pds; Res F ? 24 pds)

PO 109 Throw Grenades (Reg F ? 10 pds; Res F ? 10 pds)

PO 110 Perform Individual Fieldcraft (Reg F ? 22 pds plus 24 pds exercise time; Res F ? 2 pds plus instruction during field training exercise (FTX))

PO 111 Operate Tactical Communications Equipment (Reg F ? 44 pds)

PO 112 Individual Protection (Reg F - 7 pds; Res F ? 7 pds)

PO 113 Drive SMP Vehicles (Reg F ? 154 pds)

PO 114 Perform Army Physical Fitness Training (Reg F ? 51 pds; Res F ? 47 pds)

EdO 101 Leadership in Peace and War (Reg F ? 4 pds)

EdO 102 Law of Armed Conflict (Reg F ? 7 pds)

EdO 103 General Service Knowledge (Reg F ? 4 pds)

Training Exercises - (Reg F ? 12 days; Res F  5 days)

Course Administration - (Reg F ? 32 pds; Res F - 13 pds)


----------



## PteCamp

Hey, I kind of have a problem and I was wondering if I could get some help with it.

This past June, I joined Comm Res, as a SigOP, I was sworn in less then 24 hours before Basic Training began, so I did not have time to get on a flight and go to Shilo, instead I did my BMQ with NavRes in Borden. When I returned to my unit I was informed I would have to take the SQ course, which I already knew I was going to have to take before I even left for Basic but my unit told me I would take in on weekends when I finished BMQ. 
When I returned to the unit, I was put into "holding troop" with 2 other guys.We aren‘t allowed to go to the field or anything of that sorts until we have our SQ. Since we got back every week we ask them when we are going to get SQ, and the answer up to now as been that we will probably be shipped off to Shilo next summer for 4 weeks to do SQ, because no courses are available, which will put us a year behind.

Now I‘ve heard a lot of rumours, like I can do my 3‘s without SQ, but I can not get my hook until I have it. I asked my troop Sgt. about it and he said that is a lie. I heard there was a weekend BMQ/SQ but then my unit told me that was an officers course.

Does anyone have any information that could help me out at all. I really don‘t want to be put behind a year. My unit has been doing everything they can to try to work around this. Any suggestions? Anything will be greatly apperciated. 

Thanks

ps. Sorry for the length


----------



## GhostRecce

dont worry to much you wont be put behind because for promotions etc it goes by the day you were sworn in

u‘ll do sq,trade course and u‘ll be caught back up


----------



## Grunt_031

Just because you do not have your SQ should not prevent you from "going to the field or on exercise". It sounds like somebody higher on the food chain is making up there own rules or is not thinking about the trg opportunities being presented. Since you have and passed BMQ you should be able to accompany you unit and get some OJT (On the job trg). OJT is usually done under the supervision of a Jr NCO and this allows the JR NCO to gain experience/confidence in leadership and his own job at the same time. It would be a shame to waste the beginning of your trg and allow you to become discouraged. OJT would give you some valuable experience and prepare you for the next phase of your trg. I would suggest using your chain of command for this opportunity to get some OJT. The worst they can say is no and if they try to penilize you for it I would suggest moving to a new unit.


----------



## Greywolf

I think someone might have mentioned this before...but what exactly is the SQ?  When and where do you do it?  Does everyone have to take it?  How long is this course?


----------



## Cpl. Williamson

SQ is Solider Qualification 

Its Done After BMQ or After Your Moc Training

You Can Do It At Pretty Much Any Garrision Or Base

It Consists Of c6 c9 grenades 84mm and Pyro And at the End a 5 day FTX where you practice Patrols Etc


----------



## McInnes

> Does everyone have to take it? How long is this course?


Everyone in the army will have to get their SQ. I believe it is 20 training days long.  Recruiting FAQ  - Basic Training


----------



## onecat

Hey I'm back online... the site looks so much better!!!!

I have easy question that for some reason I can't get a straight answer for here at ST-Jean basic.  Do all army trades take SQ after basic, or is it just combat arms trades?  I'm going as a FSC tech, and just wanted to know.  I've asked around here, but all our staff navy and they have no idea.

by the way basic is great, the food is the same everyday and the mega feel like jail, but all good.  I only have 2 weeks left and then its off to borden and PAT. Yeah!!!  If anyone have any basic question ask them and I'll do my best to answer them for ya.


----------



## MJP

SQ is a common course for all army trades and it's only after SQ you go on and do your trades qualifications


----------



## Pvt_QoR

im only in reserves but i know some trades such as medics are taking their ql 3 b4 their sq.reg forces im not sure


----------



## sinblox

My SQ (reserve) had non-combat arms people. I'm pretty sure everybody in the army has to do it.

What about Navy/Airforce? do they do SQ?


----------



## looking2enlist

Anyone here have any info on the Soldier Qualification course.  I know it lasts 10 weeks, however is it alot like Basic?  Also, does anyone know where the course is given.


----------



## NTFH

REG Force  soldier qualification was 7 weeks long when i took it. my friend, who is in kingston now, did his at CFB Gagetown, NB. I did mine at LFCATC Meaford, ON. SOme of my French friends here on PAT platoon did there's in Valcartier. i'm not sure where Army personnel outside of the central, quebec, and atlantic areas do it. 

it's a great experience. you are taught all the basics of soldiering you wouldn't pick up from basic. it's the lead-up to BIQ (infantry QL3)which is about 10 weeks. lots of forced marches in rucks and or full fighting order. you get to do things like: recces, platoon defenses, section attacks, topo with map compass and   gps and the way you do things in the Army compared to the very lacking experience you get from basic training(since it's for al three elements) relating to how to conduct yourself and work with a team in Army operations. 

i'm glad all army trades are supposed to take SQ


----------



## Michael OLeary

SQ details posted ayear ago, shouldn't have changed too much since then:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/12821/post-54288#msg54288


----------



## Aries

They have taken out the anti-armour stuff because most land environment types would never use it....and no more driving course.

It's much harder than basic because you can't get aay with all the whiny stupid crap you get away with as a recruit. They expect you to be a tough soldier.

I am on SQ and our section/PL is doing a bang up job according to the SGT....we just got off of the range with the C9 today....it's wuite the thrill....especially when you have a stoppage and sarge is yelling in your ear


----------



## looking2enlist

I know Basic training is in ST Jean.  However, does anyone know where they do Soldier Qualification?


----------



## McG

McG said:
			
		

> Craig M said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Where is the 10 week SQ course held?  Is carried on at St. Jeans right after the BMQ?
> 
> 
> 
> The SQ course can be run at any of the area training centres, by an infantry battalion (working out of its own lines), or any other place the Army may decide it has the staff and facilities available to run the course.  I do not know if any are run at St Jean.  The SQ is an Army course and St Jean is not an Army establishment.
Click to expand...


----------



## md200

I start my SQ in meaford on july 19 because my moc is infantry.I also know that quite a few people from my platoon in St. Jean that are doing there SQ in borden. The people in borden are going in for trades such as MSE op,med tech,clerks.......so if you are considering one of those trades you are likely to end up in borden.


----------



## Ender57

You could end up in Borden or Wainwright. They are the two places that I know that they hold SQ. It can also depend on what trade you're wanting because they'll hold your SQ in different places depending on what trade you are and also what spaces are open in SQ courses.


----------



## Coyote43D

They also do the SQ here in Gagetown.


----------



## pipstah

Same thing in Val-Cartier....


----------



## Craig M

For your SQ training is there any chance a person can request a particular location?


----------



## belkin81

Craig M said:
			
		

> For your SQ training is there any chance a person can request a particular location?



of course not LOL. Its going to be where you will do your ql3 usually, If your infantry PPCLI, then its wainwright, Vandoos then its val cartier.


----------



## bossdog

I know with us (Sig Ops) here at JSR Kingston, we had a bunch of new privates come in off of their 3's that had to do it. We put almost 100 of them through the trg. We sent them all to Petawawa (with our own staff) and I heard that it went very well.

My understanding of the SQ crse is that you only have to do the trg if you did not have an LTT \ LET portion of your 3's. This is basic soldiering skills, it's not as light as Basic and not as heavy as battle school.


----------



## Greywolf

I've read the info on SQ in the FAQ section.  But I'd like more details...preferably from somebody who's recently finished the SQ course.  I've heard some people say 70% of the people fail it and that it's 10 times harder than BMQ.  I just want to know if that's true...


----------



## Ender57

All an SQ course is a course where you are trained in the basic skills needed to be in the army. How to use a variety of weapons, gernades and other things. There is definately a lot of PT and ruck marches, but it can vary on who is in charge of your SQ course. It can be taught by anyone of any trade in the army. There's not much else to it.


----------



## humint

Don't worry about it -- it's not as if you have a choice NOT to do it! The field portion is the bit you wanna watch out for.

My advice:

1. Get fit
2. Get fit
3. Get good insoles for your boots

and ... oh yeah, 4. Get fit


----------



## combat_medic

Greywolf: Even advanced courses like Basic Para don't typically have a failure rate of 70%, so whoever told you that is full of $hit. It's harder than BMQ, but it's designed to that people of all trades have a reasonably good chance of passing it. Without counting voluntary or medical RTUs, it wouldn't surprise me to see most SQ courses with a pass rate in the high 90th percentile or even at a hundred percent.


----------



## Yard Ape

I've heard that the Driver Wheeled Crourse (PO 113) is no longer part of the regular force SQ.  Is this true?


----------



## twohig

The driver wheeled course is no longer used.  Each vehicle has it's own course, and it done on a need to have bassis.  If a member already has a driver course for a vehicle, the other vehicle courses can be shortened, it becomes a conversion course.
We just finished a dvr course for the reservists and all they learned was LSVW, now any other vehicle they learn will be a conversion course.


----------



## George Wallace

I find it hard to believe that any vehicle being taught after taking a LSVW Dvr Crse will be simply a Conversion Crse.  Learning to drive a LSVW, does not in anyway resemble or come close to driving a HLVW, TLAV, LAV III, MLVW, Bison, Coyote, or any other vehicle in the CF inventory.

GW


----------



## ackland

In the reserve world no smp vehicle driving is taught until you take a trade specific course. IE DP1 and only in the armoured trades as far I'm aware. :threat:


----------



## twohig

George, you're absolutly right about the differences in driving vehicles.  The big reason that I see for this way of thinking is the amount of people on PAT platoons, to at least qualify them on something. The reservists that were taught on this course still had their cornflakes and after they went on their trade course.


----------



## Yard Ape

It is not a new practive to conduct courses for just one vehicle in the reserves, but I have never seen this done in the regular force (where I still see driver wheel courses being run).  However, I ask again: *Has the drive SMP portion been removed from the SQ course?*


----------



## twohig

The way I understand the new directives is that the actual LFC DVR WHEELED course is no longer a recognized course, it is no more.  New recruits get an introduction to a vehicle, either LSVW or ILTIS (until they're gone) to give them a basic vehicle and then send them off to their units, and it's the unit responsibility to train them on the vehicles that are required.  This is for reg and res.  All other driver instruction can be done in a shorter format because the member has already completed the written tests and should know the rules of the road, the staff can therefore concentrate on teaching the vehicle in question.  I hope that answers a few questions.


----------



## Yard Ape

So, your saying drive SMP is still part of the SQ?


----------



## twohig

Yes but in a cut up fast and furious way.  Go Army.


----------



## Hylander_ca

Hey all I'm a trucker (MSE Op 935) with 1 SVC BN. I'll go talk to MSE Safety to verify the info on the dvr portion of the SQ crse. Give me a couple of days (Bn's last week before block lve)

Cheers :mg:


----------



## Hylander_ca

Straight from MSE Safety, dvr wheeled crses are NOT part of any SQ crse. Respective units train their own pers with Iltis, LSVW and MLVW. There are exceptions to every rule....I was also info'ed that if some pers are in holding pattern on PAT Pl they may receive certain veh according to job requirement.
Have a good one   :mg:


----------



## ArmyRick

BMQ and the old QL2 are almost identical..
They did not cover C9, C6, M67 (c13), field craft or sh#t like that in the old QL2. Don't be disillusioned.

The old QL3 infantry was SQ/DP 1 Infantry (2IC Skills coy info me a week ago BIQ as a term does not exist) except that the training followed a more logical approach. (you didn't jump from one are of training to another so much)
Prior to SQ, the other combat arms (Art, arm and fd eng) did their own field phases (cool) and EME did some hard core sh@t at CF SMEME (Yup some CSS guys are hard core)..
The Log branch did nothing like that.
So the SQ was good for some areas of the army, others it actually put their training out of sequence.


----------



## brin11

I think the addition of SQ for all army trades is an excellent idea.  Previous to it, there was definitely not enough common army training for support trades.  As for CFSEME doing hardcore training, I did the week long field exercise in 1989 at Regimental (as part of EME common); it definitely was not hardcore.  We did a few section attacks and the rest was basically how EME lives in the field, ex:  cam & concealment, etc.  On the last night there was an attack on our position by the instructors.  Some of us also helped out the instructors with the new advance to contact drills with the C9 as they didn't know them yet and were teaching the old method with the C2's.  Perhaps things improved after that time.


----------



## AndrewWGrieve

In regards to the comment someone made earlier that BMQ trained pers are not allowed to go on field ex, they are correct.  Technically that is.  Most units still take 'em anyways.  The idea is that the BMQ field portion is now only a sleepover and therefore does not qualify for field work.  Having taught that BMQ field portion, it's basically a camping trip.  I'd still take BMQ trained pers on exercise though, despite the fact that all they have under their belt is a camping trip.


----------



## Tickles

im on sq right now
we have completed 3 weeks 

learned...
c9 and c6 
cold weather stuff
section attack theory
laser safety
recce patrol theory
field burial procedure
snow defences
camoflauge
did a shooting test (got marksman)
battle procedure
radios and field telephones
BFT - 13km ruckmarch

now we are on 30 days leave for christmas when we go back we go in the field and practice section attacks


----------



## Sapper24

At what website do they post these dates at, if anyone can send me the link that would be great thanks!


----------



## wookie

Hello everyone I started sq but did not finish due to injury. It didnt seem that bad but you can expect the same if not worse treatment than at basic. I do have a question though to anyone who may be able to answer. I have been hearing that sq will be add to the end of basic again starting in Jan. if this is true what about us guys still waiting to do sq? To further this info. the story has it that no one will be sent out to do sq. I hope someone can help answer this and have a Happy New Year.


----------



## DarthScott

I'm on my BMQ rite now in st jean, they told us that the next course staring IN Jan is just going to be 2 weeks longer. 1 more in the field, not sure bout the other.we had a couple guys have to recourse so they'll be doing the 12 week course. thats what we where told by our staff any way, who knows though?!


----------



## ArmyRick

I am instructing on an SQ right now. Yes you will do if you are waiting for it (Holding platoon?) and no don't think that 2 extra weeks in St Jean means your doing SQ. The course is 7 weeks long and done at an area training center. SQ should not mentally be tougher than basic, however it is.


----------



## Hopkins

I'm taking my tests next week so I haven't started my SQ just yet...

However I am worried about the SQ dates.

I'm still in Highschool for the next year and a half...I can't be gone 20 days to complete that course...Especially since I'm going to Shilo and Fort Lewis with my Regiment (5th RCA in B.C.)

Anyone know more about this or does it have to be done in the summer before I go off?

I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## Canuck_25

I would like to ask any member who knows if you could be selected with the knee condition "runners knees"?

 I have had this condition for over 4 years, although pain in minor, and rare in most cases. Im afraid when i am medicaly inspected by a phycisian i be voided because of my knees. I also have partially flat feet and i must wear insoles.

 I sound pretty screwed up physically, but i am a avid hiker and outdoorsman


----------



## Hopkins

Canuck_25 said:
			
		

> I would like to ask any member who knows if you could be selected with the knee condition "runners knees"?
> 
> I have had this condition for over 4 years, although pain in minor, and rare in most cases. Im afraid when i am medicaly inspected by a phycisian i be voided because of my knees. I also have partially flat feet and i must wear insoles.
> 
> I sound pretty screwed up physically, but i am a avid hiker and outdoorsman



I also have flat feet and also wear insoles...However I think insoles would be allowed but maybe someone who has been through the experience could enlighten us?  I'm also a runner, hiker, and a sports fanatic (Golf, Hockey, etc...)  Military is going to be my life.  And no stupid feet are gonna stop me.


----------



## chrisf

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe that any vehicle being taught after taking a LSVW Dvr Crse will be simply a Conversion Crse.   Learning to drive a LSVW, does not in anyway resemble or come close to driving a HLVW, TLAV, LAV III, MLVW, Bison, Coyote, or any other vehicle in the CF inventory.



Sounds about right to me... the initial course covers the basics of driving, the rules of the road, defensive driving, night driving, off-roading, maintence, etc etc...

The conversion courses then cover the specifics as related to each vehicle, as the basics, such as the rules of the road, apply no matter what vehicle you're driving (IE you don't suddenly get to drive on the left just because you're driving a Coyote)... how long the conversion takes depends on the vehicle... a conversion course to drive a milcot takes a day, to drive an HL takes two weeks if I recall correctly...


----------



## luck881

A conversion course doesn't "convert" you from just knowing generally how to drive to being a specific type of vehicle driver.  It converts you from being qualified on a certain vehicle to the vehicle that either replaces it, or is of a similar type.  For example, if you were qualified on the 5 1/4, you could be converted to the LSVW, or ILTIS to LUVW, as they were replacements.  You could also be converted to BISON if you were qualified AVGP, since the vehicles are mostly identical.  However, you cannot be converted from BISON to LAV because as anyone who's ever been inside the drivers compartment on both vehicles can tell you, the similarities end after the 8 wheels.  Anyhow, the term "conversion" gets thrown around alot, but a formal driver wheeled or BDT type of course is still required then specific courses for each vehicle like HL, AVGP, LAV, (LOSV???) are done.  Sorry for the rant, just venting about a pet peeve of mine since I deal on a daily basis with new troops that can't drive any vehicle in the compound...


----------



## canadianblue

I've already applied for the Army Reserves in my area, and am gonna be either a reserve MP or reserve Infantryman. However I am also considering getting into the Regular Force Infantry. Right now I can do about 30 situps in a minute, and 55 pushups if I really push myself, I was also able to do the 2.4km run in 9:30. Can anybody tell me any of the key differences between the Infantry reserves and the Infantry course fulltime. As well as what I could expect if going fulltime with the infantry?

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Goober

I'm on SQ right now, its 33 training days, mines April 4th to May 25th, the next one is April 28th - June 14th. There is a max of 36 people, for 3 sections of 12.

SQ right now is easy, but the pace picked up a bit today, we got our C9's, and they are pushing us harder for PT, but most of the PT is centered around ruck marches, which are no problem. If you pass BMQ no prob, SQ will be no prob.


----------



## Hunter911

I just read the thread and i saw soemeone say that they took the anti-armour out of SQ? Anyone have any info on that? Im kinda interested.


----------



## Goober

In SQ you only use the C7, C9, C6 and C13 grenades.


----------



## Garett

I recently graduated a Reg Force Soldier Qualification course.  The training conducted on the course has been unlike any other as far as I know.

We conducted training, including livefiring, with the MNVG and PAQ/PEQ laser sights.  We conducted Urban Operations training with Simuniton FX rounds.  We also changed the format of the exercises to a more mobile VS static exercise.

Everyone involved agreed that the training was excellent and way more relevant and effective then previous courses. 

Currently we're going through the AAR process to improve the training.  My next course starts on 30 June 05, hopefully the training on that course will be even more effective.


----------



## Compter

I just finished my SQ in Wainwright about 3 weeks ago. It actually wasn't to bad at all. Had alot of fun on it. We got to do a lot of weapons training on the C7, C9, and the C6. As well we got to throw a couple of grenades. PT wasn't to bad either, alot of running and ruck marches. Are instructors were pretty cool so that made it alot of fun.

So if anyones heading out there have fun, it flies by.

Later


----------



## Gouki

What distances for rucking and running? Just want to gauge where I am right now.

Good to hear you had a good time.. a lot of people I talk to over-exagerate and blow things out of proportion (surprise surprise) and tried to make me literally terrified of the SQ. While I knew better than to accept it I must admit I was beginning to be concerned about it. So it's good to see some fresh and "real" feedback about SQ.


----------



## Compter

The rucks started at 5k and worked up to 13k in the end(though some were almost ruck runs). We did 2 ruck marches a week and 2 runs and 1 day of circuit training. Runs never got any longer than about 7k, which isn't bad if you run at a resonable speed. Almost died a couple of timed but hey what doesn't kill you only makes you stronger.

I've noticed in Borden everyone hypes up SQ and makes everyone absolutly paranoid. I mean your gonna end up doing some things that suck but hey thats what makes it fun. In the end like I said I had a great time. Met alot of cool people and did alot of awesome stuff.

Best of luck to you

Later


----------



## Sc011y

Iv got three days left on my BMQ in the Whack, as I write this I'm on my second of 2 total days leave to date.  My SQ starts in about a week, Aug 4th.  Just out of curiosity, will I be getting the same (appox 2 days) of non CB leave?  Or does it really depend on the staff, etc.


----------



## Bomber Rock

It mainly depends on your staff, but you also have to remember that there will be a higher standard on your SQ you are trained so if you screw up punishment will probably be belt fed (CB'd, Inspections what not)


----------



## jaawod

Bomber Rock said:
			
		

> It mainly depends on your staff, but you also have to remember that there will be a higher standard on your SQ you are trained so if you screw up punishment will probably be belt fed (CB'd, Inspections what not)


Hey guys.  I finished my SQ at the end of May in Meaford.  I'll try to tell you about some of the stuff we had to do.

Our course was 7 weeks long plus about 4 days of pre-course for admin, get everybody their gear, etc.  There are 2 and a half weeks in the field, no drivers course, no anti armour, and depending on when you go the winter warfare may be drastically cut down.  A lot of ruck marches (or ruck runs, depending on your staff).  There is a decent amount of PT, but you can power through it not too bad.  We learned the c9, c6, grenades, section attacks, defensive positions, recce patrols, and a lot of other field and attack related stuff.  We were CB'd for the first 3 weekends, the length of cb depends on whether or not you pass the CO's inspection.  They are really big on inspections, especially everyone being exactly the same.

I dunno what else to say, it's not as bad as the rumours, but you have to put a lot of effort in and really try.  They don't mess around with the punishment, it's either inspections, pt, or charges.


----------



## Fry

2 Questions:


1)How heavy are the rucksacks?

2)In SQ are you grouped with many other different army trades? Or are there specific SQ's for the larger army trades such as crewman and infantry?


----------



## Jinxed

Depends what you put in it.  The standard loadout is not too bad...best I can compare it to is one of those water dispenser jugs, give or take.  It can get quite heavy though in some conditions like for cold weather exercises and especially if the ruck (particularly the valice's contents) get wet.  Shove your sleeping bags into the bivy bag and your other stuff in the top compartment into a garbage bag.

I can't speak for the reg force but in the reserves, quite often you are lumped with other similar trades, ie sig ops have MPs, clerks, supp techs, linemen on their BMQ/SQ in the comms res.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

Fry said:
			
		

> 2 Questions:
> 
> 
> 1)How heavy are the rucksacks?
> 
> 2)In SQ are you grouped with many other different army trades? Or are there specific SQ's for the larger army trades such as crewman and infantry?



Answer #1: The weight load marches on SQ range from a 5km march with a 10kg rucksack during week one to a 10km march with a 24.5kg rucksack during week five. This all culminates with the LFCPFS 13km march, commonly known as the BFT.

Answer #2: The SQ I just taught on was 100% infantry.  Our sister course was made up of equal numbers Cbt Arms and CSS.  It's luck of the draw.


----------



## DEVES

Hey there, 
Just wondering if a SQ is the same for all of the combat arm MOC's. Do they cut things out or is it all of the same training for every trade?

THXS


----------



## Sdt.Boutin

Not everyone need to take-it
Depend's on when you join and the trade you are 
But I'm not sure if this policie change but I know 1 things, If you're in before january 2004 you don't need to do-it.
I thinks even the medic need to do-it know but probably the Airforce Moc don't need to.
(the bad things with this course is for, example, the medic. We CAN'T use fucking c-9, c-6, Carlo, M-79, etc...)


----------



## D-n-A

Derek said:
			
		

> Hey there,
> Just wondering if a SQ is the same for all of the combat arm MOC's. Do they cut things out or is it all of the same training for every trade?
> 
> THXS



SQ is the same for everyone. Also, you could have infantry, clerks, armour, mse ops, etc all on the same course.



> But I'm not sure if this policie change but I know 1 things, If you're in before january 2004 you don't need to do-it."



 Sdt.Boutin, where'd you get that info? As far as I knw, unless you're on one of the trial BMQ/SQ combined courses you don't need to do SQ, but if you did the BMQ only course, you still   have to get SQ.


----------



## Sgt.Mitoff

I don't how relavant this is but i've heard from more than one person that sometimes they put reserve soldiers on reg force SQ courses, it happened to one of my freinds and some other soldier i met at a bus station who had just came home SQ. THet said they got more hardcore PT than evryone else, however I don not know if the length of th coarse was as long as a
 reg SQ or reserve SQ. Can anyone tell me what all thats about??


----------



## Sdt.Boutin

MikeL said:
			
		

> SQ is the same for everyone. Also, you could have infantry, clerks, armour, mse ops, etc all on the same course.
> 
> Sdt.Boutin, where'd you get that info? As far as I knw, unless you're on one of the trial BMQ/SQ combined courses you don't need to do SQ, but if you did the BMQ only course, you still   have to get SQ.


They just change their mind because last years, It was: All the new recruits, need to do the sq (the one who came in after june 2003)(or somethings like that) But now, I heard that it's now all military who came in before 1999 need to do it. That'S why I was wrong, and all the trade need to do-it


----------



## elminister

Reserve SQ was 4 weeks (this was last year not sure about this year, maybe it's the same.) And Sdt Boutin that was a little below the belt. :crybaby:


----------



## Reynolds

SQ is the best course ever, it consists of no sleep and lots of ammunition.  This summer in regard to topic it should be run at the begining of both july and august in AB and following the bmq in august one in chilliwack bc as well


----------



## spud

Rumors around Borden (yes again) concerning rolling SQ into Basic, which will become about 13 weeks. Any thoughts?  

Yes I know how the rumor mill works (in fact I was once cleared to rumor) but sometimes the rumors turn out to be factual.

potato


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH

Does anyone know anything about the reservists drivers wheels course in halifax this winter? Like dates or even what this course consists of... And also as a reservist I beleive that the reg force can have better courses because they have more money and say than we do, like for my DP1 (QL3 to you old timers) Infantry, I was with 2RCR and we had lots of opportunities to do stuff, more so than my friends who just stayed with the unit. But hey I havn't been around long enough to judge, so I'll leave it at that..


----------



## Weakone

I don't seem to have a drivers license....  :-X  Will I be needing one for the previously mentioned driving sections of SQ?


----------



## George Wallace

You will be put on a Driver Maintainance Crse for a vehicle.  You will get that veh put on your Military Licence (404) when you successfully pass that course.  You will be able to drive the vehicles marked on your 404s both on Base, in the Training Area and on Civie roads and highways.  

This has all been covered before in another Thread.  

404s do not give you the right to drive anything but what is posted on them.  You can not drive a Civie car using you Military Lic.


----------



## willy

Weakone said:
			
		

> I don't seem to have a drivers license....  :-X  Will I be needing one for the previously mentioned driving sections of SQ?



CFB Esquimalt demands that you produce a valid civvy license before you will be issued a 404.  As far as I'm aware, this policy has been in effect for several years now.  I've always meant to research the matter more closely, as it says right on your 404 that you need no civvy license so long as the 404 is valid, but I'm lazy.  Anyone in the know as to the formal letter of the law on this?

Mods, new topic wrt 404 issue?


----------



## canadianblue

I'm really confused about SQ, I was on the 13 week pilot course which was supposed to be the new combined BMQ/SQ course, however I have been told that I'll be doing SQ, and at the same time I've heard I won't be doing SQ. My next unit is PRETC in CFB Borden, and I would like to know if I am doing my drivers and SQ course there, or will I not be doing my SQ course. It's confusing especially since I haven't been given much info on what I'll be doing in Borden.

As well if somebody doesn't mind, what is the SQ course and Drivers course like down in Borden as compared to what I had to do at St Jean.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## D-n-A

FutureTrooper, looks like your gonna have to just wait an see if you are taking SQ or not, an if your driver wheel is there or not.

SQ isn't run in Kingston though, only at the battle schools(Wainright, Meaford, Gagetown, etc).

Driver Wheel is pretty relaxed, nothing like BMQ at all. Your do some classroom an written tests, but most of the time you are out driving.

As for what SQ is like, read this thread.


----------



## Dog

As far as I know, until the BMQ and SQ courses become a single course, anyone who runs through the pilot courses still has to do SQ, I'm not sure where I read that, but it was on the internet, so it MUST be true   .

 Hey, I consider myself lucky to get ten weeks of SQ rather than a watered-down version in Basic. I'll probably change my tune once I'm there, but I'm not there yet....

Speaking of...

Does anyone know the dates of the SQ's that run in the spring?

I'm finished BMQ on the 31st of March and am trying to find out if I'm going to have time to see my fiance and family before I head off to SQ. I've done a search and came up empty.... even if you just point me in the right direction in order to find out that would be great.

Alternately, is there a standard break in between the courses? Generally, do you get a week or two off?


----------



## D-n-A

You sure SQ is 10 weeks, AFAIK Reg Force SQ is 8 weeks.

I don't know any dates, but they are run fairly often. You might not go straight onto SQ after BMQ, you could wait out in PRETC/PAT before you go on it.


----------



## Spr.Strange

Ok, i have a problem here, i am starting SQ on the 16th of Jan.

All these post's i am reading are saying that SQ is 20 days of training or around the same time. I have been going under the impression that it was 7 weeks of training. Now is it based on your trade or is this just conflicting information?


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH

I would assume it is conflicting, because I know the reservists is only 20 days or so, and I am pretty sure that the Reg force is 7 weeks.


----------



## Dog

I'm looking at the information sheet about the SQ for Infantry soldiers... I don't know where all these estimates are coming from, but the sheet I have in front of me says:

"On successful completion of BMQ, Infantry Soldiers go to a Military Training Centre for the _*10-week Soldier Qualification (SQ) course*_, which covers the following topics: (etc,etc,etc...)"

So... back to my original question... any instructors know when it might be held after March 31?


----------



## Skinny

I think they are running a 7 week course, i just got off an excellerated 5 week course and my sister platoon did the 7 week course.


----------



## George Wallace

Dog said:
			
		

> I'm looking at the information sheet about the SQ for Infantry soldiers... I don't know where all these estimates are coming from, but the sheet I have in front of me says:
> 
> "On successful completion of BMQ, Infantry Soldiers go to a Military Training Centre for the _*10-week Soldier Qualification (SQ) course*_, which covers the following topics: (etc,etc,etc...)"
> 
> So... back to my original question... any instructors know when it might be held after March 31?


Let's see...to quote you 





> I'm heading off for January 16th Basic in Borden as well....


 and you know that SQ has been added onto that Crse now.....so you should know the answer.


----------



## Dog

I'm doing an 11-week BMQ... 

You mean to tell me I'm going straight to battleschool after Basic? I bet I'll be unprepared if that's the case.

Until the extended BMQ is standard and SQ is eliminated for infantrymen, something that, as far as I know isn't going to happen (at least not while I'm going to be going through), then I'm going to be going through SQ just like everybody else. There's a thread about it around here somewhere:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/26990.0.html


----------



## canadianblue

Even with the extended BMQ, I still have to do 2 weeks in Gagetown to do small arms training. I would assume it would be the same with all 13 week courses.


----------



## Standards

The SQ has changed in length significantly since it was first implemented a couple of years ago.

In the initial version, the successful candidate would become qualified SQ, driver wheeled and comms.  (Note: I'm using the older terms that were applicable at the time - driver wheeled no longer exists as each vehicle is a separate course and comms is now ATCIS Op).

Currently the SQ course is 17 training days long for PRes and 33 training days long for Reg Force.

When I last looked at the draft TP for the Enhanced BMQ, certain elements of the SQ had not been included such as the C9 and C6.  This would be why pers who have just graduated Saint-Jean still have to complete some top-up training.  Eventually these topics are supposed to be incorporated into the DP 1 trade courses for the Combat Arms.

The SQ should disappear in another year or so once the Enhanced BMQ is totally implemented and the people that completed BMQ (old) have been given ample time to take the course.


----------



## J.D

They run courses all year long.  They know well in advance when and where [well at least a month so the instructors can go through a little training to get everyone on th esame page.].  I was just  on one in wainwright, it ended jan 24 06.  If you do yours in meaford in the summer watch out for the raccoons.  They will tear through your ruck to get your rations.
Cheers


----------



## MedTech708

It's held in Meaford, isn't it?


----------



## youravatar

MeddTech yea it's in meaford this summer. at least that's whats been rammed down my instructors on my end. 

Cheers.


----------



## FateumetMeum

Would like the low down on the "new" divisional training SQ school. It wasnt implemented when I went through St.Jean
and I was wondering what the deal is?
I will be going element ARMY as a med tech and from what I have heard about SQ the element matters. Where are these schools?
How long is the program? And what are the core courses? Did older soldier have to retake this after its implementation.
Is SQ training like an annual training thing?

Any input on the SQ course would be appreciated. 
Felt old before thinkin about re-enlisting but shit now I think I'm gonna have to get some Grecian 5.

Thanks again folks,

Mike the medic


----------



## George Wallace

Just for you Mike the Medic, I have done a quick search using the SEARCH FUNCTION and found all these answers for you and merged them all together so that you will not have to use any of those natural abilities that the CF looks for in its' Recruits.  Have a good read.


----------



## ahowe1987

Hello,I'm probably in the wrong section for this question but, I was wondering if there was any possible way to sign up for the recruitments online from home, I am very new to this site also new to the whole Army idea!
If there is anyone here who could help me in any chance that would be very good. Thank you muchly.
-Alex 8)


----------



## Snowy91

You can apply online by going to:

https://blrscr3.egs-seg.gc.ca/forces/recruiting-recrutement/public/engraph/welcome_e.aspx

they give full instructions and that site has everything you could ever want to know about signing up


----------



## armyrules

Hey guys I was wondering if there was a time period in between BMQ and SQ? OR does it depend on staffing and where you are going? Also I'm going for 043 cmbt engr and I was wondering where I would do my SQ? THanks all for the insightful information.  

:cheers:


----------



## steve29

armyrules said:
			
		

> Hey guys I was wondering if there was a time period in between BMQ and SQ? OR does it depend on staffing and where you are going? Also I'm going for 043 cmbt engr and I was wondering where I would do my SQ? THanks all for the insightful information.
> 
> :cheers:



No there is not any set time in between. The problem is we are so back logged on Sq's. You may o r may not be going to gagetown. Gagetown at LFAATC is the center of excellence for Sq's. And I'm pretty sure you do your engineer training here as well. The course is roughly 6 weeks long (give or take a holiday). Weapons training, a couple of overnights in the field. The last 2 weeks are in the field, the first week is a learning week. The second is full tactical, applying all your skills you have been taught. There is also a lot of ranges and roughly a PO check a week. Also inspections in the morning followed by PT in the afternoon. The information comes fast and furious, so you have to be on your toes. Instructors at LFAATC are firm but fare, and have no problems coming in the evenings if you need help, or some corrective training lol. 

Hope this helps.
If you have any more questions feel free to PM me


----------



## armyrules

Thanks steve29 wil do.


----------



## theseeker

does any one here know when the next SQ is going to be, and if there is still openings for this course


----------



## steve29

Ok I see a lot of confusion in this thread,so maybe I can help.

-There is no driver courses offered on the SQ course.
-Weapons learned C-7, C-6, and C-9
-There are 2 weeks Monday to Friday in the field overnight.
-There is also an overnighter in the middle of the course. It is used for winter warfare.(although you do a summer course you still do this)
-2 ranges where you shoot the C-7 PWT and a famil shoot on the C-6 and C-9 on another day.
- There are reservists placed on the reg force course
- Complete the express test before you start the course.
-BET is to be completed on course

This is all I can think of right now. Anymore questions and I will try to answer.


----------



## C7

> steve29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -There is no driver courses offered on the SQ course.
> -Weapons learned C-7, C-6, and C-9
> -There are 2 weeks Monday to Friday in the field overnight.
> -There is also an overnighter in the middle of the course. It is used for winter warfare.(although you do a summer course you still do this)
> -2 ranges where you shoot the C-7 PWT and a famil shoot on the C-6 and C-9 on another day.
> - There are reservists placed on the reg force course
> - Complete the express test before you start the course.
> -BET is to be completed on course
Click to expand...


Actually, I think they're having a bit of trouble standardizing the format across the country. For example, I completed my SQ this summer in Dundurn Saskatchewan, where we did a single, five day field ex, no overnighter, no C7 shoot, our course was 100% reservists, and there was no express test.

Maybe what you called out was the standard, or by the book, but according to my experiance, that's not what happened. Cheers.


----------



## Conquistador

> Maybe what you called out was the standard, or by the book, but according to my experiance, that's not what happened. Cheers.


How long was your course?


----------



## youravatar

Conquistador said:
			
		

> How long was your course?


Mine was 4-5 weeks. (Reserve)
I can't remeber.


----------



## Zertz

There are differences between Reserve and Regular SQs, its the whole time thing. I had a 4 week SQ covering C9, C6, Carl G, Grenades, dismounted offensive and defensive ops, basic patrolling and basic basic FIBUA with a 10 day ex with the first 5 days being learning the last 5 days being tactical against the CATS ISM enemy force in both a FOB and Camp environment. In addition there was a fitness eval but no BFT.

Firehose as much information in as possible, then play catchup at the unit at ELOC.

Are the Reg SQs covering M72s now?


----------



## Adrian_888

SQ is the same as basic right?  If so, does anyone know what the basic training dates are going to be for the 2007 summer?  I'm trying to find out if it will conflict with a rugby trip i was gonna go on in early July.  I have to find this out soon, and I cant find this information anywere.  ???

I guess i should add that its for infantry reserves... if that makes a difference.


----------



## George Wallace

You are joining the Reserves.  Reserves have time in the Summer to Train.  Using some simple logic, that places the course dates in the months of July and August.  If the course is four weeks long, you can plan on being away for four weeks in that eight week period.  All courses are usually done so that the personnel can take part in a week long Area Exercise in mid to late August.  This would put all courses in the early July time slot for Start Dates.  In other words, FORGET ABOUT your RUGBY trip.


----------



## steve29

Zertz said:
			
		

> There are differences between Reserve and Regular SQs, its the whole time thing. I had a 4 week SQ covering C9, C6, Carl G, Grenades, dismounted offensive and defensive ops, basic patrolling and basic basic FIBUA with a 10 day ex with the first 5 days being learning the last 5 days being tactical against the CATS ISM enemy force in both a FOB and Camp environment. In addition there was a fitness eval but no BFT.
> 
> Firehose as much information in as possible, then play catchup at the unit at ELOC.
> 
> Are the Reg SQs covering M72s now?



There is no Carl G taught on SQ and Canada hasn't used the word FIBUA in years, it is called urban operations. I'm going to get a schedule here scan it and put it up. I'm on my DP3A right now so won't be for 5 more weeks but I'll get it up to stop all this confusion, because some people make me laugh when they reply when they don't know what they are talking about. I wouldn't have the nerve to do that, I would only want to pass on correct info. :-[


----------



## Adrian_888

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You are joining the Reserves.  Reserves have time in the Summer to Train.  Using some simple logic, that places the course dates in the months of July and August.  If the course is four weeks long, you can plan on being away for four weeks in that eight week period.  All courses are usually done so that the personnel can take part in a week long Area Exercise in mid to late August.  This would put all courses in the early July time slot for Start Dates.  In other words, FORGET ABOUT your RUGBY trip.



Aww... i had a feeling that would be the case.    Thanks for the reply and putting up with my poor logic... never been a strong point for me.


----------



## Zertz

steve29 said:
			
		

> There is no Carl G taught on SQ and Canada hasn't used the word FIBUA in years, it is called urban operations. I'm going to get a schedule here scan it and put it up. I'm on my DP3A right now so won't be for 5 more weeks but I'll get it up to stop all this confusion, because some people make me laugh when they reply when they don't know what they are talking about. I wouldn't have the nerve to do that, I would only want to pass on correct info. :-[



I was instructed on 84mm SRAAW Recoilless Rifle on SQ as a PO with test (TOET style) and tracer famil shoot for all and cement head for the Royal Winnipeg Rifles and Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders candiidates. This was on 38 CBG Reserve SQ 0330 in August of this year. Additionally there was elementary urban ops which was tacked on during the first field ex (5 day instructional) with no in class and no PO check. Apologies for using the colloquial/outdated terms.

Edit: Edited for clarity.


----------



## ArmyRick

84mm is NOT a current PO in the SQ course, reg or reserve. If the unit that trained so did put it as a PO then they goofed. It was a PO in 2002 but removed shortly after. Check the CTP (current).


----------



## Zertz

Ah, looks like the staff made a bit of an error then. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

38 brigade is the only brigade left that currently trains all new recruits on the SRAAW. We were told that on course.


----------



## Zertz

Wait- were we on the same course? If so, PM me.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

hunt? lol


----------



## Zertz

Yeah.


----------



## ArmyRick

No rule that says you can not train on it. You can not fail some one on SQ for not successfully completing SRAAW(M). You can only pass or fail people for performance if they do not complete a PO. Bonus training is allowed and encouraged.


----------



## matty101

hi i'm about to start my SQ at meaford on the 13th of november and was wondering if there was a kit list available and if we were getting weekends off or not any info would be great       thanks MTH


----------



## ArmyRick

Try asking your chain of command and don't snoop around here for official info. That BTW, is a suggestion, not an order...

Oh yes, they do have plenty of kit list, just ask the EME MCPL in charge of you guys (no names, no pack drill)...


----------



## Paradis

I did my SQ in Valcartier(Quebec) last summer. I had time to do my BMQ and the SQ in one summer but my SQ started 31 july and finished at 18 of august.

It's 3 complete weeks of course. (15 days of training) 

whoever you are, whereever you are I hope you'll have fun next summer! Good Luck!


----------



## Kamaro

So, and humour me for asking this probably often asked question, SQ for reg forces is currently _7_ weeks long? 
Presumably it's ok to have it done after your MOC training.. since I've been slotted into my MOC right after BMQ. 

Also, the new 13 week BMQ (ok, now it's 14 weeks, sucks to be the guys doing bmq right now) has no effect on the SQ.. right? Even though there's 3 field weeks and all that section attack jazz etc? 

I'm a vehicle tech, just graduated BMQ last day before x-mas leave  I've already seen at least ONE guy from my course on here. heheh.


----------



## ArmyRick

ASK YOUR QUESTIONS through the chain of command. Some clods here talk out of their arse. yes some people may have to repeat soem of their training as the new system rolls in. Suck it up, buttercup.

14 weeks versus 13 weeks is a big deal? maybe you ought to re-think your career choices. You may be in for some ugly surprises when you are deployed and the tour is extended for whatever reason a couple of months...


----------



## Desert Fox

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> ASK YOUR QUESTIONS through the chain of command. Some clods here talk out of their arse. yes some people may have to repeat soem of their training as the new system rolls in. Suck it up, buttercup.
> 
> 14 weeks versus 13 weeks is a big deal? maybe you ought to re-think your career choices. You may be in for some ugly surprises when you are deployed and the tour is extended for whatever reason a couple of months...



Oh ArmyRick, giving it to the new troops... Alas I'm not on the recieving end of it!!!  (oddly enough I hear your voice in my head as I read your posts)

Note to others, pay special attention to posts by ArmyRick regarding SQ/BIQ


----------



## rajole

Hey! 

I just joined the reserves in november of 2006 but don't start my BMQ till April or may. I wanted to know if any1 had the dates for the BMQ that would start at the end of april of beginning of may. Also when would the SQ be, right after BMQ? dates anyone? i need to plan my summer but my unit doesn't have all the answers, I can use any help given, thanks.  :-\


----------



## Michael OLeary

rajole said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> I just joined the reserves in november of 2006 but don't start my BMQ till April or may. I wanted to know if any1 had the dates for the BMQ that would start at the end of april of beginning of may. Also when would the SQ be, right after BMQ? dates anyone? i need to plan my summer but my unit doesn't have all the answers, I can use any help given, thanks.  :-\





> Hey!


  If you unit can't answer those questions yet, how could we when we don't even know what unit or trade you are.


----------



## rajole

sorry Captain, my trade is med tech and 28 Fd Amb in ottawa. does tht help?


----------



## aesop081

rajole said:
			
		

> sorry Captain, my trade is med tech and 28 Fd Amb in ottawa. does tht help?



NO...your unit will tell you dates when they have them.........

NEXT !!!


----------



## 18-and-ready

Hey after you have finished your training.. and are awaiting the second level
is there a huge wait time from any training and if your waiting a few months do you go home or stay with the cf or can u go home for a bit


----------



## Jaydub

18-and-ready said:
			
		

> Hey after you have finished your training.. and are awaiting the second level
> is there a huge wait time from any training and if your waiting a few months do you go home or stay with the cf or can u go home for a bit



While you are between courses, you are placed on a PAT (Personell awaiting training) Platoon.  They will find some way to employ you while you wait for your next course to start.  It's hard to really predict how long you'll have to wait.  I've never been on a PAT Platoon personally, but I've known people that have been on it for over a year.  

You can always use leave to go home but you can't just take off.  You start with 20 days of annual leave.  They don't include weekends or statutory holidays.  It's quite a bit of time off compared to civilian jobs.

EDIT:  I'm not Infantry (Or even Army, for that matter).  I can't answer specificly regarding the Soldier Qualification Course.  But, as far as I know, PAT Platoon works the same throughout the CF.


----------



## aussiechangover

if possible I'd like to get some clarification, yeah i know it's probably been covered 100 time but i did read through all 10 pages and couldn't find something similar to my situation.

i have been excused BMQ as i previously served in another defence organisation and enlisted in the airforce as 291. I've been informed that i have to do the SQ. I'm already more than fit enough to pass the min fitness requirements for BMQ but for the SQ are the fitness standards increased. also due to differences in weapons from previous service using the steyr I'm concerned about all aspects of this. has anyone encountered changeovers from other countries as I'd like to hear what I'm in for.

thanks for the help


----------



## George Wallace

aussiechangover said:
			
		

> i have been excused BMQ as i previously served in another defence organisation and enlisted in the airforce as 291. I've been informed that i have to do the SQ. I'm already more than fit enough to pass the min fitness requirements for BMQ but for the SQ are the fitness standards increased. also due to differences in weapons from previous service using the steyr I'm concerned about all aspects of this. has anyone encountered changeovers from other countries as I'd like to hear what I'm in for.



First off, everyone's situation is different.

The Physical Fitness Tests are Standardized.  They are the same throughout the CF.

You will get more wpns trg on your SQ.  You will be behind everyone else, as you have never seen it before, but you will be brought up to speed quickly.

You say you were issued a Green DEU.  That my friend is a "LAND" Distinctive Environmental Uniform = Army.


----------



## aussiechangover

George Wallace said:
			
		

> First off, everyone's situation is different.
> 
> The Physical Fitness Tests are Standardized.  They are the same throughout the CF.
> 
> You will get more wpns trg on your SQ.  You will be behind everyone else, as you have never seen it before, but you will be brought up to speed quickly.
> 
> You say you were issued a Green DEU.  That my friend is a "LAND" Distinctive Environmental Uniform = Army.



this is where my confusion is, on my application for it says airforce i even checked and double checked with recruiters. now although I've selected airforce on my enlistment documents i was offered the land element course to commence within the next month. so from what people have been saying I'm going army no choice although in the recruiting it's tri-service. as for the being issued anything currently i haven't accepted any offers as i can't get a clear and concise answer to the "I've selected airforce how come I'm going army". i guess I'm still stuck in ex aussie military mode where uniforms are clearly differentiated for courses.


----------



## George Wallace

Please pay attention to detail.



			
				Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Ok few things.  Your selected MOC is what is referred to as a "purple" trade, meaning, its members can wear any of the 3 DEUs, and despite the DEU you are wearing, you can operate in any of the 3 environments.  Your preferred DEU is Air Force, however, you have been given an offer for the Army DEU.
> 
> As far as I know, all personel entering the CF as NCMs in the Army DEU will complete the SQ course, a common course to ALL Army NCMs.
> 
> I know that "hard" ( :blotto Air Force MOCs do not do the SQ course (I am just about to transfer into one of them this week).
> 
> I think though, your question should go here http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,46.0.html



In the CF certain Trades are "Element Specific".    This is what happened to you.  A 291 would be better to answer the questions as to what Element they are.


----------



## tango_girl555

Is there a lot of PT on the soldier qualification course or is it strictly classroom work and field work?

Thanks!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Here you go tango_girl555:

Army.ca Admin Stuff:

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
·	Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977 
·	Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1897/post-77869.html#msg77869

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)
Army.ca wiki pages 
 - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

tango_girl555 said:
			
		

> Is there a lot of PT on the soldier qualification course or is it strictly classroom work and field work?
> 
> Thanks!



Like any other Military Course there is a mix of PT and Classroom/Field.


----------



## DeltaWhiskey

Guys, could someone help me out with a few  multiple questions, please?  
First, what exactly does "fieldcraft" refer to (As in "perform individual fieldcraft".)?
Second, when you are enrolled in SQ, does the location of where you take it necessarily correspond to where you are likely to be spending the next training period? For example, I've applied to be a Comm Res Op (Reg Force). If successful in BMQ, will the CF put me in Borden or Petawawa for SQ ( as it's geographically close in proximity) and then on to Kingston, or is SQ available in Kingston, and if so would I be placed there as it would be my next stop for training? Also, is it at the point of SQ _commencement_ when your family (i.e. wife and children) is moved along with you, or is this upon successful _completion_ of SQ? 
Sorry...I realize that's a lot to answer, but I've been getting different answers from different people - including recruiting (Their response has been to  "bring it up when I talk to the clerks".) I'm guessing, though, that the CF puts you where there's an available slot.
Thanks for any input.


----------



## MikeL

After BMQ you will be sent to PRETC in CFB Borden; than you will be sent to either Meaford or Gagetown to do your SQ after that you will return to PRETC an wait out there untill your QL3 starts. Than prior to your QL3 Comm Res course starting you will be sent to Kingston.  

When you are on your QL3 you can have a PMQ an have your family moved up to Kingston. As for having a PMQ while in Borden/PRETC  I have no clue.

Fieldcraft; do Army stuff in the field.


Now, your questions have been asked an answered multiple time, next time search.


----------



## ArmyRick

SQ actually ceased to exist now. The new course is called BMQ (L). Yes it is called BMQ (Land). It is only four weeks long and you do it after BMQ. 

Those personal going 031 (INFMN) will not do it as they will attend the enhanced DP 1 Infantry (now 14 weeks long, oh look at that, it used to be 10 weeks). 

The old 7 week SQ will run a few more cycles and thats it.

Or until someone decides in 5 minutes what the new courses will include.


----------



## DeltaWhiskey

Thanks, MikeL, for answering my questions. Fieldcraft is pretty much what I thought it may be. 
BTW, I did search, but the information was scattered and varied.
Thanks again.


----------



## BDTyre

ArmyRick - does that apply only to RegF?


----------



## ArmyRick

Reserve BMQ (L), formerly known as SQ is the same. Basically the regF and the reserves now do the same SQ. So for REG F it is now BMQ (13 weeks) + BMQ (L) 4 weeks and then DP training. For reserves it is BMQ (5-6 weeks depending or its weekend equalivalent) + BMQ (L) 4 weeks and then same same...

Hope this helps some people understand the jigsaw puzzle of initial training.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Reserve BMQ (L), formerly known as SQ is the same. Basically the regF and the reserves now do the same SQ. So for REG F it is now BMQ (13 weeks) + BMQ (L) 4 weeks and then DP training. For reserves it is BMQ (5-6 weeks depending or its weekend equalivalent) + BMQ (L) 4 weeks and then same same...
> 
> Hope this helps some people understand the jigsaw puzzle of initial training.



BMQ Reserve is 20 days excatly not adding in the 1 extra day for SHARP so ~4 weeks of continous training  ;D

<edited to add>

According to the latest SQ TP dated September 2004 SQ Training for Reserves is 17 training days


----------



## patt

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> SQ actually ceased to exist now. The new course is called BMQ (L). Yes it is called BMQ (Land). It is only four weeks long and you do it after BMQ.
> 
> *Those personal going 031 (INFMN) will not do it as they will attend the enhanced DP 1 Infantry (now 14 weeks long, oh look at that, it used to be 10 weeks).*
> 
> The old 7 week SQ will run a few more cycles and thats it.
> 
> Or until someone decides in 5 minutes what the new courses will include.



same here at the Armour School. Was 8 weeks long now 16.


----------



## Justacivvy

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> Reserve BMQ (L), formerly known as SQ is the same. Basically the regF and the reserves now do the same SQ. So for REG F it is now BMQ (13 weeks) + BMQ (L) 4 weeks and then DP training. For reserves it is BMQ (5-6 weeks depending or its weekend equalivalent) + BMQ (L) 4 weeks and then same same...
> 
> Hope this helps some people understand the jigsaw puzzle of initial training.



Sorry ArmyRick do you have the link for the information above? Are the new changes effective this summer? Thank you.


----------



## ArmyRick

The new changes are effective now, not this summer. For reservist there is really no change.


----------



## BDTyre

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> BMQ Reserve is 20 days excatly not adding in the 1 extra day for SHARP so ~4 weeks of continous training  ;D
> 
> <edited to add>
> 
> According to the latest SQ TP dated September 2004 SQ Training for Reserves is 17 training days



Hmm...my SQ ends up being a little longer than 17 days if you count the Friday nights plus the few Thursday nights during last half.  Whatever.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Pte (R) B said:
			
		

> Hmm...my SQ ends up being a little longer than 17 days if you count the Friday nights plus the few Thursday nights during last half.  Whatever.



Forgot to add in that there is also Supplemental Training of 12.9 days


----------



## DirtyDog

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> SQ actually ceased to exist now. The new course is called BMQ (L). Yes it is called BMQ (Land). It is only four weeks long and you do it after BMQ.
> 
> Those personal going 031 (INFMN) will not do it as they will attend the enhanced DP 1 Infantry (now 14 weeks long, oh look at that, it used to be 10 weeks).
> 
> The old 7 week SQ will run a few more cycles and thats it.
> 
> Or until someone decides in 5 minutes what the new courses will include.



Hmmm.  Interesting.

I just got my posting message for Meaford the other day (graduated BMQ yesterday) and none of the course (SQ, Infantry MOC) dates are listed.  It only says "Sessions to be confirmed".

I wonder what and when me and a bunch of other Infantry guys will be doing in the coming weeks.......


----------



## GreenHand

Hey everyone,

I am currently in BMQ (14 week) I will be graduating in 3 weeks {Infantry 031/0010}. I would like to get some info regarding how long SQ actually is. At the recruiting center they told me 10 weeks, and now rumors are going around about it only being 4 weeks. I ask myself what they dropped to cut 6 weeks off of the program? Has the MOC training for infantryman been lengthened? I know that information on the site cannot be considered official but someone with any insight would greatly help. THANKS


----------



## ArmyRick

OK first off the recruiting centers are right out of 'er. SQ has not been 10 weeks long since 2002. It was quuickly changed to 7 weeks. Now it is called BMQ (L) and it is 4 weeks long. This is straight up, dog.

Now since you are going 031, you wil attend a 14 week Dp 1 infantry instead of doing a BMQ(L) (Formerly known as SQ). 

Greenhand, I hope you learn to read a little better in the future, I put the answers up regarding your questions in the last page or two.


----------



## GreenHand

Does the DP1 Infantry course include the 'old SQ' and MOC training balled into one course? Or do you still require training after DP1?
Thanks


ArmyRick: You are right, I need to pay attention to postings a little closer.


----------



## ArmyRick

Yes. All the POs on the BMQ(L) are on the new DP1 infantry.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Intresting Rick as LFAA TC is still running SQ's this summer. I'll post more info on this as it seems I've been tasked as staff for said serials.


----------



## MJP

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Intresting Rick as LFAA TC is still running SQ's this summer. I'll post more info on this as it seems I've been tasked as staff for said serials.



There will be of course still legacy courses run to get most people that fall between the cracks trained.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Forgot about that part MJP.


----------



## ArmyRick

Don't be surprised if you get your CTP and it says "BMQ(L)".

I remember being tasked to instruct reserve QL3 Infantry one summer and when i arrived, it was actually the first SQ and DP 1 Infantry reserve serials.

Yes there are a few legacy courses remaining.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I would rather see the CTP saying CFSME HET Tractor Dump  ;D instead of LFAA TC Gagetown SQ or BMQ (L)


----------



## ALQ Rifleman

Does anyone Know the Dates for Res this summer (33 CBG) SQ and BIQ.


----------



## NL_engineer

ALQ Rifleman said:
			
		

> Does anyone Know the Dates for Res this summer (33 CBG) SQ and BIQ.



Ask your COC or go to your OR and ask. Also could you please fill out your profile; it will get your future questions answered faster.


----------



## ALQ Rifleman

I was wondering if someone knew off the top of there heads.


----------



## ArmyRick

1. READ !!!
2. Fill out your profile
3. Again, ask your chain of command.
4. Sort yourself out.


----------



## ALQ Rifleman

It was a simple question that did not need that kind of responses. Since others have asked and received about dates previously i did not think that it was a big deal!


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

99% likely thats its june 28-30 start date till mid-end august


----------



## ALQ Rifleman

thank you!


----------



## ArmyRick

Guess what ALQ Rifleman, lets get some things sorted out.

The answer to your question was very simple. Nobody and I mean no one here knows when your course is going to happen. Not off the top of their heads or even a peice of paper in their hands can say different.
-First it depends on your unit course loading
-keeping in mind that national courses have priority, assume that your course will run but they do get cancelled especially when units fail to send their quota of ARC staff

Now, the straight answer was right in front of you, it was ASK YOUR CHAIN OF COMMAND!

I stand by my response, it was very appropriate.


----------



## DirtyDog

I've been at Meaford for a week now awaiting training and my SQ (actually BMQ (L)) starts Monday and is a 4 week course, which will be followed by DP1 for 10 weeks, probably here at Meaford I think.


----------



## GreenHand

I have also been waiting on the lovely '8' platoon for over a week. April 10 BMQ-L (SQ) for me. Don't get your hopes up coming from St. Jean or wherever, thinking you are going to jump off of the bus and start training. I was awakened pretty fast.


----------



## DirtyDog

GreenHand said:
			
		

> I have also been waiting on the lovely '8' platoon for over a week. April 10 BMQ-L (SQ) for me. Don't get your hopes up coming from St. Jean or wherever, thinking you are going to jump off of the bus and start training. I was awakened pretty fast.



Actually, that post is over a month old.  I'm done SQ, however, back on 8 Pl  waiting for DP1 May 14 (was actually never on it the first time.... our BMQ (L) course instructors kept us busy prior to the course).


----------



## DirtyDog

BTW - 8 platoon is in for a makeover starting this coming Tuesday.  No more sitting around waiting for the odd tasking.  PT, range time, kill house, and ruck marches are what i was told to expect.  I took leave for the this coming week though, so I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## STING

Quick question for clarification .... Is there still an SQ course or is it now BMQ land ? Or is the BIQ now 13 weeks instead of 10 ?


----------



## GreenHand

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Actually, that post is over a month old.  I'm done SQ, however, back on 8 Pl  waiting for DP1 May 14 (was actually never on it the first time.... our BMQ (L) course instructors kept us busy prior to the course).



See you on DP1 May14th, I'll be there


----------



## KaRi

The SQ in Aldershot  starts around July 3 but im not really sure when it ends..


----------



## Danny27

My boyfriend is in infentry at Shilo and we were both wondering if he gets leave in the summer. He was told that he did but now there are rumours that he may not get it. I'm just wondering because I would really like him to come to my grad and the only way that's possible is if he gets leave during the summer.


----------



## gunnergirl6789

Okay. So here's a question... I want to join as a resource management support clerk. I'm highly considering going army. But I need to know: DO RMS CLERKS HAVE TO PARTICIPATE IN SQ? If so my second choice is navy.


----------



## mysteriousmind

yes...because despite of your MOC, you are a soldier after all...so army yes navy...I do not know.


----------



## Kate723

Does anyone know when the next reserve SQ course starts in gagetown? I'm hearing June 25, but I'm not sure


----------



## mysteriousmind

In valcartier, its the 24th of june...so It would be logical to see it arount the same date


----------



## medic_man17

Gunnergirl, the answer to your question is  you'll have to take SQ if you join the army, simply cause everyone despite their trade is a soldier first.  However the naval environment does not participate in SQ cause realistically, the navy _should_ always be on the water, and the SQ course is geared to build upon those principles in which you learned on BMQ to more accomodate for the land environment.


----------



## DirtyDog

STING said:
			
		

> Quick question for clarification .... Is there still an SQ course or is it now BMQ land ? Or is the BIQ now 13 weeks instead of 10 ?



They were running a 4 week SQ or "BMQ (L)" followed buy the 10 week DP1 Infantry Legacy course.

Now its just a 14 week DP1 "enhanced".

The 4 week BMQ (L) is still run for support trades however, not the infantry.


----------



## TN2IC

gunnergirl6789 said:
			
		

> Okay. So here's a question... I want to join as a resource management support clerk. I'm highly considering going army. But I need to know: DO RMS CLERKS HAVE TO PARTICIPATE IN SQ? If so my second choice is navy.



Soldier first. Trade Second.

Enjoy the Navy. 

BTW... Enviromental training for all trades. Hope you can swim good. And hump a lot of fire gear.


Kate 723~ in Gagetown, SQ is taught all the time. All less when I was there. So course load for you should be easy. I can't give you dates. Check with your home unit.


----------



## neko

Curious, on the recruiting site in the details aboaut RMS clerk, it says that after BMQ they go straight on to MOC training, no mention of SQ at all. Are you guys sure she would be doing SQ?


----------



## BDTyre

I just completed reserve SQ and two of the people on it are going RMS Clerk.


----------



## neko

Good to know, one of my friends has applied for RMS clerk as well.
 I wonder what happens to clerks who start out in one for the other environments and then switch to army. I suppose they would need to do an SQ course.


----------



## PAT-Platoon

I am two weeks away from my Reserve SQ, and then BIQ. I thought by now that I would be able to get into some desired shape but I still have not been able to. At this point, ill be blunt and say I am in horrible shape. 25 pushups, 1 pullup, 4km run and 50 situps. Will I be RTUed? Im okay with taking the punishment necessary for not keeping my body in better shape, however Im most worried about it effecting my actual course. Is there a chance of me being RTUed? I plan on really pushing myself these last two weeks but I doubt Ill be able to improve my shape enough.


----------



## misfit

gunnergirl6789 said:
			
		

> Okay. So here's a question... I want to join as a resource management support clerk. I'm highly considering going army. But I need to know: DO RMS CLERKS HAVE TO PARTICIPATE IN SQ? If so my second choice is navy.



Don't base your choice of career on SQ. Its a short course, and it's good times for the most part. Good PT and firing machine guns is wicked.  :rage:


----------



## aesop081

COMMANDOS said:
			
		

> dont worry , go *4* it , i just finished my sq and biq and i saw worse ... when *ur* there *u* will push *ur* self more
> 
> make more push ups and pull ups , the 4 km is good for a start ... also the 50 situps are good
> 
> they wont kick *u* out from the course if *u* cant do 400 push ups in 1 day , if they see *ur* doing *ur* best and *ur* goinf stronger day by day



COMMANDOS,

Here on this site , we like members to use "YOU" ...... "YOU ARE / YOU'RE" and "FOR"


Milnet.ca staff


----------



## JaguarLeo

does anyone know that winter kit list for the meaford sq training


----------



## spr_sldr

Winter Kit List? To my knowledge they only run two SQ courses both in the summer months. Dates vary every year usually 1st one starts at the beginning of July and the next at the end.
My SQ course was in June however threw the co-op with the G & SF 
We had 3 weeks in the class and then 3 straight weeks in the field, best three weeks of my life  :warstory:


----------



## 3VP Highlander

ATC Meaford conducts courses year round.  There should be Regular Force legacy SQs ongoing right now.  If you go the LFCA web site and look under LFCADs you should find a winter kit list.  But as a general rule, you will need all your winter kit.  I lived in Meaford for 2 years and you will get a lot of snow.


----------



## Pea

Received my kit list for "Winter SQ" in Meaford, today. Basically, bring everything you have. I think we're going to need it over the next month. Brrrr. (got our first snow today in Borden)


----------



## ArmyRick

general rule of thumb for LFCA TC Meaford, if its CADPAT or olive drab, bring it. If its issued and your not sure, bring it. If you have too much, then you can store it in civie lock up. If you don't bring it and you very well may need it, lets say its a very chilly time of the year up our way.


----------



## spr_sldr

Note: Meaford has its own weather machine lol, weather in meaford differs from the rest of the world lol


----------



## aesop081

Mallard said:
			
		

> Note: Meaford has its own weather machine lol, weather in meaford differs from the rest of the world lol



People say that about every single base/training area.......


----------



## medaid

Yup... The weirdest things eh? One minute sunny sizzling 32C and next minute wind, driving rain and 10C that's Gagtown for ya!


----------



## Armymedic

Mallard said:
			
		

> Note: Meaford has its own weather machine lol, weather in meaford differs from the rest of the world lol



No, it is true...The weather machine called Georgian Bay...have fun.


----------



## Pea

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> No, it is true...The weather machine called Georgian Bay...have fun.



Sounds....wonderful.   Ah well, 4 weeks of course to get through and then I can head back to AB to use all my annual days!


----------



## tempest77

I'm about to go on SQ in Meaford and I'm a Naval Comm Research.  Do I need to bring my NCD's or can I leave them behind?  I can't see why I would need my Navy attire unless it was somehow part of inspections.  The less kit I need, the better. ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

tempestrunner said:
			
		

> I'm about to go on SQ in Meaford and I'm a Naval Comm Research.  Do I need to bring my NCD's or can I leave them behind?  I can't see why I would need my Navy attire unless it was somehow part of inspections.  The less kit I need, the better. ;D



Do you have issued CADPAT Combats? if not I would suggest that you bring your NCS's but then again I've been known to be wrong from time to time.


----------



## mysteriousmind

I just finished my SQ with the Regs in Valcartier. And, here is what I have been trough. 

the course is there for one purpose...we are in the Army, we are an operational army, and even if we are not all combat trade, we might have to be in a combat situation. So get ready to learn the basic of Canadian combat system. Perhaps you will never do this stuff again...but if you have to, then you will have at least...somewere in your head a faint souvenir of drills and at least you will have applied at least once the drills.

The course in 19 days. give you 100% and even more. No its not always fun, or easy, practice, _*team work*_ is undoubtedly the most important thing. Be proud of what you accomplish. several thousand of people have been trough it. (I've been trough it, so it cannot be that hard). The course wont make you some ninja-snipper-JFT-Seal-combat machine. but this is the very basic any members of the Army should know. 

What is 19 days in you 25 years contract? nothing. If you have an attitude thing...swallow it. don't be there for the money, Enjoy it.... Shooting C6, C9 and grenade is WAY cool. 

OK the winter list I got for the part of the year is to much. but this is the list. respect it. here are my corollaries to the SQ course. 

- Learn to respect your timing...and hurry you #$% off
- Clean yourself and your kit
- Listen to your instructors
- Instead of swearing, do it...it will wok better on your moral
- Don't be a jerk and do your part of the work
- when shooting the C6, install it correctly on your shoulder...other wise...it hurts
- One day at a time, One thing at a time
- Give you support and work as a team
- Thanks the reservist on your course...they might take you off a little work because they usually don't get their CF right away
- Don't feel stupid asking question to your instructor. 

To summarize...Work hard. Work a team and respect your timing. No more No less.


----------



## JaguarLeo

Thanks everyone for your help it was too bad that the only opportunity to read this is right now and pretty much after the hard part of the course haha!!  anyway it wasn't too bad except for meaford is in a world of it's own that is for sure.  Just imagine... your sitting in your defensive pos and it's only -5 out.  Sitting on the hill waiting the bluebags to attack your pos with a nice view of the georgian bay... then it generates a fricking huge cloud of misery in front of your eyes.  Then in 5-10 mikes it hits you... bloody 60 km winds, ice pellets.... oh snap!  very unique winter conditions for me anyway.


----------



## laviolette

i finished my BMQ in december in borden.. and should be going on my SQ at anytime.  what kind of pt do they give you on SQ?? 
all through BMQ ive had stress fractures on both my feet (and still do) which has made my BMQ quite the experience ..so im a bit worried for SQ. any suggestions??


----------



## MikeL

On my SQ we did PT twice a day. Morning PT was either a run(usually 5km) or circuit training, afternoon was a ruckmarch.


Next question you have though try searching first....


----------



## RTaylor

Sounds to me like SQ is what used to be part of Basic back in the day when I did it when in the Reserves.

Doesn't sound too hard having done it, but it does sound pretty intense and busy.

As for stress fractures in your feet, I had them also. Proper foot support and the right diet will fix that to an extent. I came off of living with my mother on welfare and was pretty under-nourished when I got in and it showed by being a bit less fit and easier to break down than other people.


----------



## DannyITR

Does anyone have the dates for the reserve SQ this winter for the Montreal area? Usually it starts in Feb and is 10 or so weekends.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

DannyITR said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the dates for the reserve SQ this winter for the Montreal area? Usually it starts in Feb and is 10 or so weekends.



How about asking your Section Commander?


----------



## tomahawk6

BMQ video. Not sure if this has been posted before.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OGvactN9z4


----------



## Wright

""SQ is a common course for all army trades and it's only after SQ you go on and do your trades qualifications""


i am about to go on my 5's and i  have not done SQ, just got the canforgen on SQ with the list of trades that must complete SQ. there would be a massive influx of trades that need there SQ. So i can expect az long waiting list before going. salso i know cpl's that are not 6's qualified but have not completed SQ. most of us have been on some pretty long ex's too...

honestly..as a tech trade, i do not see an SQ course as a requirement to do my job and what i may be asked to do. we do convoy drills, weapon shoots, nav, patrols, BFT, all the military skills, etc once a year. we have to do them before gettin deployed from our unit. we can even go on TAV's with only those, and our light dets. as for radio portion of the course...i fix em for a living

regardless, 4 weeks TD pay to go play soldier..all i can sat yes sir. never shot the c9 or c6 that would be cool, 60's a P and weekends are free


----------



## McG

Wright said:
			
		

> honestly..as a tech trade, i do not see an SQ course as a requirement to do my job ...
> 
> regardless, 4 weeks TD pay to go play soldier..all i can sat yes sir. never shot the c9 or c6 that would be cool, 60's a P and weekends are free


Your job is soldier first.  I hope you do not take this cavalier attitude toward the course when you get on it.  These will be the skills that save your life and the lives of your friends & peers should things go really pear shaped while you are on an operation.

There are plenty of soldiers right now who never thought they would need to soldier to do "their job" but are now thankful that the skills were available while fighting the war in Afghanistan.


----------



## McG

... after looking at your profile, I know guys that work in your same grid square who were given marching orders to participate in a real pl attack as riflemen.

It can happen, so be prepared.


----------



## Wright

not once did i say it cant happen. it could very well happen.

and it isnt so much a cavalier attitude..id go in do it to the best of my abilities and get it done. i wouldnt mind going on it at all. the extra money is a bonus, but th efun would be in the weapons. i have only ever handled the c7.

i didnt mean to come off cavalier with it sry


----------



## DirtyDog

Wright said:
			
		

> i wouldnt mind going on it at all. the extra money is a bonus, but th efun would be in the weapons. i have only ever handled the c7.


Maybe an SQ for non-infantry types would be a little different, but the army can usually take the fun out of, or a tleast erase the memory of, those few hours (if that) of trigger time. 

Maybe it was my circumstances, but my transition from BMQ to DP1 (ie. SQ) was some of the least fun I had in the army.


----------



## Fusaki

> Maybe it was my circumstances, but my transition from BMQ to DP1 (ie. SQ) was some of the least fun I had in the army.



Thats one way of saying it.

Another way would be to say that SQs regularly lose 30% of the candidates to injuries and VRs in the first 3 weeks. Look at the guy to your left, the guy to your right, then look at yourself. One of you is going home.

Have fun! ;D


----------



## Crisco

I was told a parade night before stand down I'd be on SQ/Dp1 This summer. My problem is that I only know the dates, not what to bring ect, I mean I know no winter crap. Also Will I be contacted on how I'm getting there and what not? I was just told I was going and nothing else, where to go how to get there, etc Never done a summer course, I know it's kinda off topic just wondering how did it workout for you guys when you were put on a Summer SQ.


----------



## blacktriangle

Crisco said:
			
		

> I was told a parade night before stand down I'd be on SQ/Dp1 This summer. My problem is that I only know the dates, not what to bring ect, I mean I know no winter crap. Also Will I be contacted on how I'm getting there and what not? I was just told I was going and nothing else, where to go how to get there, etc Never done a summer course, I know it's kinda off topic just wondering how did it workout for you guys when you were put on a Summer SQ.



Doesn't your unit still have a clerk or two in the summer? See if you can call and find out.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

> honestly..as a tech trade, i do not see an SQ course as a requirement to do my job ...
> 
> regardless, 4 weeks TD pay to go play soldier..all i can sat yes sir.



Wow.  

My buddy wears the same badge as you and he is headed to the sandbox for 9 months. I know for a fact he does not share your opinion.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Doesn't your unit still have a clerk or two in the summer? See if you can call and find out.



They should. Actually, most still have admin nights where you might be able to ask your questions or leave it with someone who can find the answer for you.


----------



## GrassGreenPte.

Sorry if this question's already been asked, but are there any major differences (besides duration) between reserve and reg force SQ?


----------



## Michael OLeary

GrassGreenPte. said:
			
		

> Sorry if this question's already been asked, but are there any major differences (besides duration) between reserve and reg force SQ?



Reg F is more training days, and spends more time on some things.  Reservists might do it all at once (summer), or spread out over evenings and weekends during the fall/winter/spring), but with the additional stress of school and job to worry about.  Each course situation is different and has different impacts of different people.


----------



## ArmyRick

Actually no, there is isn't. The SQ was reduced to a 4 week course about a year and half ago and now the reg/reserve SQ is the same. Its a joke IMO and I have seen the quality of the SQ graduates go down. Thank god infantry candidates don't do it anymore.


----------



## JAWS228

I agree, 4 weeks is way too short a time to do that course....and so does everyone, right up to LFCA commander (who visited our course in Meaford).  From what I understood the army is trying to re-instate the 7 week SQ, as EVERYONE, from Pte up to BGen can see that the course is FAR too short.


----------



## fire_guy686

JAWS228 said:
			
		

> I agree, 4 weeks is way too short a time to do that course....and so does everyone, right up to LFCA commander (who visited our course in Meaford).  From what I understood the army is trying to re-instate the 7 week SQ, as EVERYONE, from Pte up to BGen can see that the course is FAR too short.



When I heard the story's from people who did the four week course it sounded like a cake walk. No inspections, week or two in class with a week on the range and week in the field. Sounded like such a joke. I did the seven week course and it was a good go. Inspections were quite intense(I recall having a lock whipped past my face), the field was a bag drive and it was just go go go all the time. Three weeks of classroom. Week on the range. Two weeks in the field followed by the final week of getting ready to head out again. Hopefully they do decide to bring back the seven week.


----------



## JAWS228

It depends on which base you get sent to do your course.  I went to Meaford and it was go go go, move with a sense of urgency all the time for the whole duration of our course, the inspections were also intense and our staff were always finding ways to make us work our asses off.  On the other hand, Ive heard that the SQ courses being done elsewhere are rediculously easy, like PRETC with machine guns to quote a friend of mine.  They were shocked when I told them what Meaford was like, and I was equally shocked when they said how lax Gagetown and Shilo were...Im also all for bringing back the 7 week course, my impression when I went through 2 months back was that that was definitely a work in progress...hopefully it will change soon.


----------



## Crisco

i just finished my res SQ at meaford and it was aparently ran as tough as some reg force. Although regs do have it harder, as they do 10 week bmq 14 week dp1 (respect to those men). The difference between the two is like academic and applied differences in highschool.. reserve being applied,they show you the concept of how everythings done and regforce being academic which they show you how its down and the mechanics of it, more indepth. They both produce good soldiers and its what you take out of the training not how long it is. You could have some regforce slackers who forgot even how to do drill because so much is crammed during their training.. and vice versa.


----------



## aesop081

Crisco said:
			
		

> thats all I gotta say about that.



I have no idea what you just said....... ???


----------



## Crisco

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you just said....... ???



You must be confused easily. In highschool how they have like levels of education, academic and applied.. applied touches the surfaces of things and academic goes more in theory, thats how I would compare reg force and reserve force training.. but it's like in reg force alot more is being thrown at you so you forget the little things reserve force basically shows you the essentials of soldiering, reg shows you that and then some, like more indepth.. but like I said its not always the training, its the soldier.. is that abit more clear? lol


----------



## NL_engineer

Crisco said:
			
		

> You must be confused easily. In highschool how they have like levels of education, academic and applied.. applied touches the surfaces of things and academic goes more in theory, thats how I would compare reg force and reserve force training.. but it's like in reg force alot more is being thrown at you so you forget the little things reserve force basically shows you the essentials of soldiering, reg shows you that and then some, like more indepth.. but like I said its not always the training, its the soldier.. is that abit more clear? lol



I think he is pointing out your statement


			
				Crisco said:
			
		

> .. thats all I gotta say about that.



As your not an expert in the area, I recommend that you not post statements like that.

Edited to add

you may want to use the spell check.


----------



## Crisco

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I think he is pointing out your statement
> 
> As your not an expert in the area, I recommend that you not post statements like that.



Who said I was an expert, I'm saying what I do know, my buds week 10 of reg dp1 he told me and can't remember anything from like bmq. Thats why I said it's not necessarily the training it's the soldier. Motivation to remember and take in all the training and what not.. some can handle reg force some can't alot mores thrown at you. But when did I say I was an expert, this is pretty much basic knowledge I'm not talking about whats being taught on the course I'm just talking about how ones more extensive than the other .. if in that you see someone speaking of things he shouldn't know about your then thats sad..

Edit.. Sorry not everyone has perfect grammar and has a degree and what not.. the efforts there that's all that matters, second spell check never picked it up or anything because I do use it.


----------



## aesop081

I was just pointing out that your post was all over the place and written in such a way that i was not sure what you were trying to say. Thats all.


----------



## Crisco

Yea your right but the other guys statement was not necessary, because I'm not trying to act like a pro on the subject, I'm just pointing out diferences an average person should know. I don't see why one should be subject to criticism when all they're trying to do is help.


----------



## muskrat89

> the efforts there that's all that matters


 ??? Ummmm..... ok.....



> I'm saying what I do know, my buds week 10 of reg dp1 he told me and can't remember anything from like bmq



Someone told me what it's like to fly a helicopter once, I don't think that qualifies me to post comparisons of driving my own car vs flying a helicopter, on the internet. I think that is the gist of what people are trying to tell you.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## aesop081

I'm now amazed that i remember the rank structure and how to wear my uniform. I went through a RegF course after all.....

I kid because i care..... ;D


----------



## Crisco

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> ??? Ummmm..... ok.....
> 
> Someone told me what it's like to fly a helicopter once, I don't think that qualifies me to post comparisons of driving my own car vs flying a helicopter, on the internet. I think that is the gist of what people are trying to tell you.
> 
> Army.ca Staff



My god you guys are taking it out of context .. Read what I'm trying to say I'll captialize my point I'm putting out for the person who asked. ONES LONGER AND MORE INDEPTH IN TRAINING (REGFORCE) THE OTHER IS SHORTER AND SHOWS YOU THE BASICS (RESERVE FORCE) Where in that do I say I'm qualified and know everything. I think you guys are looking way to much into whats being said. Does this make it any easier for you guys? Are you following me?


----------



## aesop081

Crisco said:
			
		

> My god you guys are taking it out of context .. Read what I'm trying to say I'll captialize my point I'm putting out for the person who asked. ONES LONGER AND MORE INDEPTH IN TRAINING (REGFORCE) THE OTHER IS SHORTER AND SHOWS YOU THE BASICS (RESERVE FORCE) Where in that do I say I'm qualified and know everything. I think you guys are looking way to much into whats being said. Does this make it any easier for you guys? Are you following me?



I just didnt understand your first post...............

Want me to capitalize that ? Are you following me ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Most of us here got more than 2 days in the CF and KNOW THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN REGULAR AND RESERVE FORCE COURSES. THEIR CONTENTS AND LENGTHS.

Heck some of use teach at the damn schools.


----------



## muskrat89

*sigh*  Look, I'm not trying to get in your face. When you type something on this board in an authoritative tone, people are going to scrutinize your experience. You didn't really qualify your statements as opinion, I read them as you stating facts. I was sensing your frustration and was trying to explain to you what people were getting at.



> ONES LONGER AND MORE INDEPTH IN TRAINING (REGFORCE) THE OTHER IS SHORTER AND SHOWS YOU THE BASICS (RESERVE FORCE)


If this sums up all of your posts, you don't think that your point is kind of obvious?

Anyway, enough. Let's get this back on topic, please.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## Crisco

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> *sigh*  Look, I'm not trying to get in your face. When you type something on this board in an authoritative tone, people are going to scrutinize your experience. You didn't really qualify your statements as opinion, I read them as you stating facts. I was sensing your frustration and was trying to explain to you what people were getting at.
> If this sums up all of your posts, you don't think that your point is kind of obvious?
> 
> Anyway, enough. Let's get this back on topic, please.
> 
> Army.ca Staff



Your right and I'm sorry I didn't mean to make it sound like an expert just stating to the man who asked the differences between reg and res thats all.  Now that my point has been clarified , I thought it would be easier to compare it to the highschool Academic/Applied system but I guess not. I also didn't mean to offend reg force I just had friends tell me  that so much could be thrown at you you may forget little stuff. But I tried to reinforce this statement by saying its not always the training its the soldier. But again I'm sorry and thats the end of everything I gotta say. P.s For my grammar my first language was French, I try my best. I was born in Buckingham Quebec.


----------



## muskrat89

No harm, no foul.

I could sense you were getting frustrated, and i could sense a dogpile looming.

Everything is cool.

Army.ca Staff


----------



## greenjacket

I found it short, i did it as a co-op so it was 8 weeks but still it was only 4 days a week.  I fould that there was a lot less material on it compared to BMQ or DP 1, I think maybe bring back some of the things on the old reg force course, like M72, 84, maybe even put the 9mm on the SQ instead of DP 2A.  I would have liked more time to practice section attacks before the FTX.  Just my thoughts


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander

I have a few questions, and please don't be too in my face if its been asked before (its a big forum and im a tad "mehhh" sometimes)

Is there a maximum weight for the army ?

Is there any kit/personnel belongings I can bring with me to BMQ  and if so, do you recommend any that I should bring ?

When is BMQ, usually ? is there generally a time or does it very ? (im trying out for the reg force)

If I applied in late august/early september when would I probably go to BMQ (if you can state the fact or give an educated guess, also minding I pass the preceeding tests)

IHow formal should an interview be ? Like I dont have any formal clothes, really

How should I act during an interview ? and would short, neat hair and clean shaven or nicely groomed mustache make some form of significant impression ?

What punishment/humiliation can I expect from training team upon screwing up ? If indeed that happens. Is there confinement to barracks, push-ups, and punishing team mates ?


----------



## JAWS228

Ok first off I wont be in your face, I know youre new to both the army and this website, but there are many, many threads that already address the questions you are asking.  This site has a search function, I would strongly advise that you use this function because I guarantee you will find many many answers to the questions you are asking.

And I assure they have been asked many times before.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Double-R

Proud_Newfoundlander,

I just graduated from BMQ July 4th so I'll try and answer a few of your questions

1.  As far as I know there is not a weight limit for the army, as long as your healthy and can pass the physical and CF Express test you should be fine.

2.  If you are accepted they give you a list of things to bring and what is prohibited.  A lot of people bring electronics (i.e laptops, cell phones etc.) but don't expect to have access to them for the first five weeks at least.

3.  While I was there, March 28-July 4, there were almost two new platoons starting every week with the exception of a period of time when they didn't start any new recruit platoons to accomodate the officer cadets who were getting out of school for the summer and taking their BOTP course.

4.  No one can say how long it will take to go through the process.  Some people it takes a year or more, mine was about three and half weeks.  Depends on what trade you want and if it's available and any mitigating circumstances of your file i.e medical, background etc.

5/6.  Your selection interview is a job interview.  You should treat it as such and take it seriously.  You're trying to convince the CF that you're a desireable candidate so you should dress for the occassion and be prepared.  Your recruiter will give you some tips to prepare for the inerview.  As for your hair, I would say just be neat and presentable  You don't need a buzz cut but don't look like you jut rolled out of bed.  I've saw a guy show up to BMQ with a pink mohawk so don't worry about it too much.

7.  I wouldn't say there is humiliation but there's yelling and lots of push-ups, dead cockroaches, squats etc.   They need to turn you into an effective team members and they do this by making all of you work together and when neccessary suffer together.  Basically if you screw up or your buddy does, you're all getting jacked up.  There is individual punishment for those who just don't get it but you'll always be doing someone elses push-ups.  Don't sweat it because sooner or later the platoon will be doing yours.

8.  For the first five weeks you are confined to barracks but after that you get your weekends off but they can be taken away.  My course never lost a weekend as a platoon but there were individuals who spent a weekend or two in the mega for something they did during the week.  That being said every staff is differant so your platoon could lose a weekend or more.  All depends on your performance.

Hope that answers some of your questions


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander

Double-R said:
			
		

> Proud_Newfoundlander,
> 
> I just graduated from BMQ July 4th so I'll try and answer a few of your questions
> 
> 1.  As far as I know there is not a weight limit for the army, as long as your healthy and can pass the physical and CF Express test you should be fine.
> 
> 2.  If you are accepted they give you a list of things to bring and what is prohibited.  A lot of people bring electronics (i.e laptops, cell phones etc.) but don't expect to have access to them for the first five weeks at least.
> 
> 3.  While I was there, March 28-July 4, there were almost two new platoons starting every week with the exception of a period of time when they didn't start any new recruit platoons to accomodate the officer cadets who were getting out of school for the summer and taking their BOTP course.
> 
> 4.  No one can say how long it will take to go through the process.  Some people it takes a year or more, mine was about three and half weeks.  Depends on what trade you want and if it's available and any mitigating circumstances of your file i.e medical, background etc.
> 
> 5/6.  Your selection interview is a job interview.  You should treat it as such and take it seriously.  You're trying to convince the CF that you're a desireable candidate so you should dress for the occassion and be prepared.  Your recruiter will give you some tips to prepare for the inerview.  As for your hair, I would say just be neat and presentable  You don't need a buzz cut but don't look like you jut rolled out of bed.  I've saw a guy show up to BMQ with a pink mohawk so don't worry about it too much.
> 
> 7.  I wouldn't say there is humiliation but there's yelling and lots of push-ups, dead cockroaches, squats etc.   They need to turn you into an effective team members and they do this by making all of you work together and when neccessary suffer together.  Basically if you screw up or your buddy does, you're all getting jacked up.  There is individual punishment for those who just don't get it but you'll always be doing someone elses push-ups.  Don't sweat it because sooner or later the platoon will be doing yours.
> 
> 8.  For the first five weeks you are confined to barracks but after that you get your weekends off but they can be taken away.  My course never lost a weekend as a platoon but there were individuals who spent a weekend or two in the mega for something they did during the week.  That being said every staff is differant so your platoon could lose a weekend or more.  All depends on your performance.
> 
> Hope that answers some of your questions



Yup, thanks


----------



## stefwills

How much time off is there between BMQ and SQ in the regular force?


----------



## JAWS228

Usually 2-3 weeks, sometimes 4 at the most.  There are also many occasions of troops doing their SQ AFTER they've finished their QL3's, simply because the 3s course starts before the next available SQ course, and the 3s course also have priority over SQ courses.  So you could be looking at anywhere from 2-4 weeks after BMQ OR 2-4 weeks after your Trades course, after youve been sent to your unit.


----------



## stealthylizard

All depends on the trade, space available, list of people waiting, course start dates, etc.  I started DP1 (SQ and BIQ combined) right after BMQ.  5 people that were with me from BMQ had to wait on PAT for 2 and 1/2 months.


----------



## walkhard

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> All depends on the trade, space available, list of people waiting, course start dates, etc.  I started DP1 (SQ and BIQ combined) right after BMQ.  5 people that were with me from BMQ had to wait on PAT for 2 and 1/2 months.



So SQ+BIQ=DP1 now, DP1 is 17 weeks long from what i gathered? I just wanted to confirm because i have my interview coming up and was told i needed to know these things, just want to make sure i have it right since the forces.ca website seems to be outdated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

walkhard said:
			
		

> So SQ+BIQ=DP1 now, DP1 is 17 weeks long from what i gathered?



Somewhat, DP1 Complete is as follows,

DP1 = BMQ+SQ+BIQ


----------



## walkhard

BMQ and SQ+BIQ are done separately though correct? TYI


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Yes BMQ would be done separate from the "new" BIQ (i.e SQ+BIQ)


----------



## walkhard

Ok thanks for the info!


----------



## SavsC

I leave for BMQ June 27th in St. Jean (nervous as hell...you bet).  I was told that BMQ was 14 weeks long however my recruiter failed to mention that SQ is no longer a part of BMQ and that I am required to complete a course called BMQ-L after I graduate (supposed to be the equivalent of SQ?)  I have no idea why they didn't they tell me this!!?? (my recruiters failed to tell me A LOT of things I should have known...its just luck that I have two parents in the army)  Out of curiosity, why did they decide to make it separate??  
Also, how much of a gap is there in between BMQ and BMQ-L? I looked through some of this thread for my answers but it goes off topic a lot so I decided just asking was easier. 

Thanks,

Sav


----------



## dangerboy

SavsC said:
			
		

> I
> Also, how much of a gap is there in between BMQ and BMQ-L? I looked through some of this thread for my answers but it goes off topic a lot so I decided just asking was easier.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sav



There is no set time, it all depends on when the one course ends and when the next on starts.  Some people go on them back to back, other people have to wait and go on their trades qualification course prior to their SQ (not the prefered method of doing things, but it happens). The only thing you can do is relax and go with the flow, don't get to worked up about it, when you go on the course you go on it.


----------



## SavsC

Thanks.  I was under the impression that I was not allowed to do my trades course before SQ.  A friend who is in the regs told me that some people are sittin in Borden waiting to do SQ for months upon months. I wasn't exactly stoked about this and decided to find out if there was any truth behind it.  Great to know, thanks a million.

Sav


----------



## Cooldevil789

Well then, I pose a different question then.

After BMQ, if you do get a lengthy wait; is the wait paid? Will I be paid as if I was doing something? if thats the case, then I won't complain and will just take the time to workout and meet new people, or something of the sort. If allowed of course.


----------



## aesop081

Cooldevil789 said:
			
		

> After BMQ, if you do get a lengthy wait; is the wait paid?



Reular force = Yes



> Will I be paid as if I was doing something?



The CF will employ you in some capacity.....you *WILL* be doing something.



> if thats the case, then I won't complain and will just take the time to workout and meet new people, or something of the sort. If allowed of course.



See above.


----------



## Rinker

Just a quick question, after Bmq. Do you get something like a 1 week holiday, a weekend or something. If you are not directly sent to SQ. And/or are you sent to your unit and battalion right away.


----------



## aesop081

Rinker said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, after Bmq. Do you get something like a 1 week holiday, a weekend or something. If you are not directly sent to SQ. And/or are you sent to your unit and battalion right away.



You get sent to your next base right away for all intensive purposes. You most certainly do not get sent to a unit or battalion as you are not qualified and what you unit you will belong to has not been determined yet.


----------



## ScottKMcLean

Does anyone know what the PO Checks consist of on SQ?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Unless things have changed the fol are the PO Checks:

PO 101 “Participate in Dismounted Offensive Operations”
PO 102 “Participate in Dismounted Defensive Operations”
PO 103 “Patrol”
PO 104 “Fire the C7 with the C79 Optical Sight Unit”
PO 105 “Fire the General Purpose Machine Gun, 7.62mm, C6”
PO 106 “Fire the Light Machine Gun, 5.56mm, C9”
PO 109 “Throw Grenades”
PO 110 “Perform Individual Fieldcraft”
PO 111 “Operate Tactical Communications Equipment”
PO 114 “Perform Army Physical Training” (This is supplement training for Reserves)


----------



## Rinker

ok a little of topic, but got a message from this thread and that quote from whomever that RSM is, is amazing lol, anyways thanks for answering my question.


----------



## dangerboy

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Unless things have changed the fol are the PO Checks:
> 
> PO 101 “Participate in Dismounted Offensive Operations”
> PO 102 “Participate in Dismounted Defensive Operations”
> PO 103 “Patrol”
> PO 104 “Fire the C7 with the C79 Optical Sight Unit”
> PO 105 “Fire the General Purpose Machine Gun, 7.62mm, C6”
> PO 106 “Fire the Light Machine Gun, 5.56mm, C9”
> PO 109 “Throw Grenades”
> PO 110 “Perform Individual Fieldcraft”
> PO 111 “Operate Tactical Communications Equipment”
> PO 114 “Perform Army Physical Training” (This is supplement training for Reserves)



It has changed a bit:

PO 104 no longer done on reg force SQ
add PO 107 fire the short range anti-armour weapon


----------



## AMcLeod

how much of a gap is there in between BMQ and BMQ-L? I looked through some of this thread for my answers but it goes off topic a lot so I decided just asking was easier

Sav
[/quote]
your wait could be very long but there is still a chance that you could get on a QL3/DP1 course while you are waiting as that is what happened to four of my course mates they did their SQ after. 
good luck in bmq just remember its only a 14 week course in team building and stress managment


----------



## tankman

Is there any 'leisure time' during SQ training I wonder? Do we get to use internet/phone a lot or limited time? anyone has been there? Also, the one started on July 1st this summer, I think it's in Meaford when does it end? thanks guys!


----------



## Good2Golf

tankman said:
			
		

> Is there any 'leisure time' during SQ training I wonder? Do we get to use internet/phone a lot or limited time? anyone has been there? Also, the one started on July 1st this summer, I think it's in Meaford when does it end? thanks guys!



It depends on how well your section and platoon works.  Work like a team, and you may get time off during the weekend, if there isn't an exercise element that spans over the weekend.  Don't work like a team, and your directing staff will find lots of things for you and your course mates to do over the weekend!

I believe that that BMQ-L/SQ in Meaford that started 29 June is due to finish 31 July.  Those continuing on to DP1 INFMN start 4 Aug and finish 5 Sep, if I recall correctly.

Regards
G2G


----------



## tankman

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> It depends on how well your section and platoon works.  Work like a team, and you may get time off during the weekend, if there isn't an exercise element that spans over the weekend.  Don't work like a team, and your directing staff will find lots of things for you and your course mates to do over the weekend!
> 
> I believe that that BMQ-L/SQ in Meaford that started 29 June is due to finish 31 July.  Those continuing on to DP1 INFMN start 4 Aug and finish 5 Sep, if I recall correctly.
> 
> Regards
> G2G




Thanks a lot!I wonder do they have like a 'time slot' or sth that allows them to use internet for instance on a daily basis during that time? also what weekends are like?


----------



## MikeL

tankman said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot!I wonder do they have like a 'time slot' or sth that allows them to use internet for instance on a daily basis during that time? also what weekends are like?



I did the old 7 week SQ course in Meaford a few years ago so I dunno how current this is.  During the course you pretty much won't have any free time really. When your not in classes or doing PT you will be cleaning your barracks an kit getting ready for inspection, etc. There is no internet computer in the barracks for students. There is a payphone in the lobby an when you get the chance you can use it. When I was on course our first few weeks we were confined to barracks an still did classes an some PT on the weekend but there was some "off time" kind of where you could go an use the phone. Even going to "The Bunker"(store on base) was limited to only 1-2 course representatives to go down an buy supplies for the course. This lasted for awhile an I remember only once when we were allowed to go in as a course. Once the Confined to Barracks phase is done an you pass inspections, etc you will get the weekends off to do whatever you want.


----------



## stealthylizard

During the week, you will be able to use the phones at night at specific times.  After your are no longer confined to barracks on weekends (usually after the first 3 or 4 weeks) you will have those days to yourself.


----------



## soulsin80

So the job sheet I picked up at the recruiting office said SQ was 10 weeks and online it says 20 days.  It sounds like it is about a month from people I have talked to and from what I have read on here.  Does anybody know If it will be changed back to the 7 week or 10 week durations it used to be?  If so when?  I'd really like to get the BEST possible soldier training I can.  

Thanks


----------



## stealthylizard

SQ is about 4 weeks, I am not sure it is even called SQ now.  Infantry changed theirs to DP1 (development program) combining SQ and BIQ into one complete course, but the first month of the course is still considered as SQ.  Don't worry about getting the best training you can.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

SQ is now called BMQ(Land) and not to be confused with BMQ.


----------



## BradCon

I'm currently awaiting sq while I'm on PRETC at Borden.   It's 20 working days Sept 08 to October 09....  
hopethis helps.


----------



## stealthylizard

They can't make things easy, can they?


----------



## ZeroCultured

I only scanned through this a little, and still find myself a bit concerned. I have a hypothetical question, say I start my BMQ in September, get through all 14 weeks. Will I find myself waiting for the summer to start my SQ? As in 6 or 7 months.


----------



## dangerboy

They run BMQ(L) or SQ (old name) all year round not just during the summer.  I do not know if your regular force or reserve; if you are regular force you could be placed on one at any time.


----------



## ZeroCultured

Thank You! That questioned had my brother and I a bit worried. Ill be going as regular force, combat engineer. My brother will be joining the reserves soon and possibly regular force as med tech.


----------



## LoKe

SQ is now called BMQ-L (Basic Military Qualification Land).  I believe it was renamed so they could justify forcing most trades to take it (clerks, cooks, etc).

It's a four week course, consisting of twenty training days.

Your "leisure time" depends on your course, your staff, and which base you're doing your BMQ-L at.  For example, you're likely to have more free time in Shilo or Gagetown than you are in Meaford.

The wait time between BMQ and BMQ-L (SQ) can vary for many reasons.  You could have a week wait in between, or you could have a year.  There's no specific duration.  For example, in my case, I finished BMQ on the 13th of July 2008.  I started my QL3 Phase 1 on 27 October and finished on 12 December.  I didn't start BMQ-L until 15 April.  During all those gaps (13 July - 27 October, 12 December - April 15) several people with less time in than myself were loaded on SQ.  Some say it depends on your trade and how important BMQ-L is for them, but that's not true.  Lots of these people were cooks, clerks, and even people in the same trade I'm in.

So again, I reiterate, it's impossible to know how long you'll be waiting.


----------



## Gommerman

Hi, I was just curious, after you have completed Basic Training, do you immediately continue to SQ? Do you get leave to see family? Or do you have to wait for the next course date?


----------



## George Wallace

Gommerman said:
			
		

> Hi, I was just curious, after you have completed Basic Training, do you immediately continue to SQ? Do you get leave to see family? Or do you have to wait for the next course date?



Thanks for coming out.  Perhaps it may help if you read the twenty pages first.  The answer is there.


----------



## DH

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Reg F is more training days, and spends more time on some things.  Reservists might do it all at once (summer), or spread out over evenings and weekends during the fall/winter/spring), but with the additional stress of school and job to worry about.  Each course situation is different and has different impacts of different people.


I have read this entire thread and searched as well, and I need 2 clarifications about BMQ(L) for reserve (I am planning on applying for an Amoured Soldier position with the Queen's York Rangers):

Is BMQ(L) only run the 4 weeks during the summer, or is it also offered "spread out", as O'Leary's post above suggests?

Secondly, it sounds as if the first couple of weekends of the old 7-week SQ course were "confined to barracks".  Is this true for the current 4 week summer BMQ(L) course, or can I expect to go home to Mississauga on weekends (assuming we don't get weekend leave taken away for screw-ups during the week)?


----------



## AgentSmith

You can do your BMQ (L) on weekends (that's how I did it) I think it depends on where you live though since I've heard of some units not offering it on weekends. 

I talked to some of the guys on BMQ (L) in Meaford this past July and apparently they were only confined to barracks for the first weekend. Though that could be because they screwed up somewhere during the week. As for going back home to Mississauga it's possible if you brought your own vehicle (or drove with someone). I was able to go back home to Windsor for a weekend and still made it back to Meaford no problem.


----------



## lennoj

DH said:
			
		

> Is BMQ(L) only run the 4 weeks during the summer, or is it also offered "spread out", as O'Leary's post above suggests?
> 
> Secondly, it sounds as if the first couple of weekends of the old 7-week SQ course were "confined to barracks".  Is this true for the current 4 week summer BMQ(L) course, or can I expect to go home to Mississauga on weekends (assuming we don't get weekend leave taken away for screw-ups during the week)?



There were SQ courses ran on weekends for reservists during the winter. Whether or not they are doing the same, I'm not sure, ask your recruiter 

While you are enjoying your stay in Meaford and avoiding stepping on the grass you will get leave. Never expect your first weekend off while on your basic soldiering courses. Coming off of the 5 day ex you will be on forced rest on your Friday and come Saturday morning you can leave providing you do have leave.

Your OPs warrant or CoC should be sending out a MEL with course dates and such. Inquire through the proper channels 
BMQLand was a lot of fun for me other then the sleep deprivation 

good luck


----------



## DH

Thanks a lot, fellas.  That perfectly answers my questions. I'm planning to head down to the armoury in the next couple of weeks for a more detailed "recce" of the unit and CF .


----------



## DH

PS: Oh, what a little web searching will do.  I found this page on the 32 cbg Battle School site.  If anyone has questions about dates for this year, this page will provide the answers, I think (including the answer to my BMQ(L) weekends question!):

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/32brigade/hq/BSL/BSL_Home.htm

PS: Thanks to Larkvall for coincidentally sending me this link!


----------



## BC_Panzer

Does anyone know of a calendar like this listing the upcoming courses of 39cbg? I found this: http://armyapp.forces.gc.ca/38cbg_arsd/contents.html but the course calendar link seems to be disabled, at least for non-DoD computers. I'm looking to get loaded on a bmq-l course anywhere/anytime/asap and have already expressed this through CoC, but it would still be helpful to see what options are out there, in terms of preliminary planning with home/work etc.


----------



## BC Old Guy

39 CBG doen't have a BMQ-L scheduled for weekend trg yet. They probably won't have anything until next spring.


----------



## BC_Panzer

Thanks for the reply. How about a full-time BMQ-L, is there any chance of that happening prior to the spring?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Don't have the current 09/10 Calendar but....

It appears that 39 CBG is supposed to be running 3 this winter:

BMQ-L (SQ) (Interior)	DP1	Res	2		Winter 10	
BMQ-L (SQ) (Vancouver)	DP1	Res	2		Winter 10	
BMQ-L (SQ) (Victoria)	DP1	Res	2		Winter 10


----------



## MikeL

Reserves only(atleast when I was a Reserve) have full time courses in the summer. The only way you'd do a full time BMQ-L prior to the Reserve summer courses is to try to get on a Reg Force course.


----------



## Otts

I did my BMQ (L) or SQ course this summer from June 29 till July 31, then did DP1 Infantry from Aug 5 till Sep 5 in Meaford. As long as no one did anything ridiculously stupid, we got weekends from around 6 Friday till 6 Sunday. For weekdays, we got dismissed around 9PM, after that, there was access to computer lab, gym, and CANNEX.

I did these two courses back to back about three weeks after I finished my BMQ course btw. Some trades allow you to do trades course before your SQ...depends on a lot of stuff though.


----------



## Wright

Moody said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> My buddy wears the same badge as you and he is headed to the sandbox for 9 months. I know for a fact he does not share your opinion.



Thats understandable, same badge doesnt necessarily mean same trade. The sigs branch is large, with the possibility of even breaking the trades down further themselves.  Postings weearing the jimmy can be from Alert, to Hawaii, to US CENTCOM HQ, anywhere in the world. 
Answer this, has your buddy wearing the same badge done his mounting training, that training also includes what is required to do the job as a soldier, yearly IBTS as well as refresher training on C6, C9, grenade, gashut, everything. The army continuously trains us for what we do, its not just a 4 week course gets us ready to go out the door, its everything before, during and after that makes the difference. 
I probably should of stated this earlier, and in better terms then previously stated, with the way certain trades are in such dire circumstances in regards to their numbers, i believe an SQ course should not prohibit members going and getting their QL3s starting their 4's packages and getting on the job training, even carrying on to their 5's. When the opportunity arises and the availability of an SQ course is there. then it should be done, ( i have a different opinion about PLQ, i believe that should be required before the leaf is given) I sat at PRETC, and argued with them on a daily basis that i required an SQ course for my trade. they said no, i had four months of PRETC while waiting for course. 
When i go to do my SQ, i will make the most of it, learn as much as possible, finish the course as best i can, and then continue to do my job, i know people who have done it and have had fun, you can say "the army will make you forget those fun moments on the range" and all that. Its all a game. and that game is meant to push you to see how far you can go. If you go in in the right mindset as i plan too, to give it %110, and to fix what might seem as little shit during inspections, so they can move on and find something else. 
As far as different bases have different standards, 
very much agreed. but i have spoken to people who have done SQ all over, and they have all said the same, its fun. and they have seen some pretty funny shit when people are pushed and stressed to the edge.


----------



## tsokman

Do you have to qualify every time you go on course for that specific course..like you have to qualify for BMQ do you have to do the same for SQ and your trade courses...


----------



## Michael OLeary

tsokman said:
			
		

> Do you have to qualify every time you go on course for that specific course..like you have to qualify for BMQ do you have to do the same for SQ and your trade courses...



I'm not even sure what you are asking.

Each course has Performance Objectives( POs) which are tested.  The tests for each PO on each course must be passed to successfully complete the course.  If you fail the individual tests you can be removed from the course.  It's just like school - you get training and lectures - you get tested on what you've been taught - you must pass the tests - repeated failures can result in failing the course.

Simple enough?


----------



## tsokman

I mean you have to qualify for BMQ by doing the fitness test...is this the case for SQ and your MOC's


----------



## AmmoTech90

I wouldn't worry about it.  Unless medically downgraded at the time, you should be fit enough to pass an expres test at any given time in your career as it is the minimum for deployment.  Sometimes a PT test will be administered at the beginning of the course and those that fail are returned to unit, sometimes not.  Don't stress about it, if you cant pass that expres test that's ok, you'll just get released.

Personal opinion is that if you are in a position where you do the BFT you should be able to do that at a drop of a hat too.


----------



## CdnMP

dangerboy said:
			
		

> They run BMQ(L) or SQ (old name) all year round not just during the summer.  I do not know if your regular force or reserve; if you are regular force you could be placed on one at any time.



Can anyone confirm with out a doubt that SQ has been replaced by BMQ-LAND?  If you can, could you tell me a reference where I can find proof?  Time is of the essence as they are trying to make do SQ when I am BMQ-L exempt.  

Cheers,  


Mike


----------



## dangerboy

I can confirm that the SQ is now called BMQ Land, unfortunately I don't have the reference handy as I am on course.  But have whoever you have to prove it to pull up the TP from documentium or if they have access to MITE (not sure if it is spelled right) it will have the course name and qualification code.


----------



## kkramar

I've read through this thread already but still seemed confused. 

Granted this thread is over a span of 8 years, but it seems like SQ is being referred to 3 different things and names. Also I've seem about 3 different lengths of time on how long it lasts. So I guess I can ask a generalized question.

My trade of choice is Artillery, I've looked in the Artillery forum and nothing really has been posted in there for over a year if not more that is relevant.

After BMQ How long is my training going to be from starting SQ (or BMQ-L)  and including my MOC training???

The website for the forces state 20 training days for SQ and 5 weeks for MOC till i get posted.

Am I understanding this right or did I miss something?


----------



## Logan_Chisholm

As far as I know, Artillery is full as well as many other trades. However, technicians are in high demand.


----------



## bran

Is BMQ-Land only offered as a full time course in the summer?


----------



## Blindspot

ONT said:
			
		

> Is BMQ-Land only offered as a full time course in the summer?



No. I just passed the 32 Brigade, part-time, weekend version last Saturday.


----------



## bran

Blindspot said:
			
		

> No. I just passed the 32 Brigade, part-time, weekend version last Saturday.



Thanks, where was the course held?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

ONT said:
			
		

> Is BMQ-Land only offered as a full time course in the summer?



Generally yes but there are some weekend courses ran through out the year depending on which Land Force Area you belong too....


----------



## bran

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Generally yes but there are some weekend courses ran through out the year depending on which Land Force Area you belong too....



31 CBG


----------



## ArmyRick

SQ does not exist, it is officially BMQ (L) now. End story. Contact either CATC Meaford or WATC Wainwright (probably try their ops and Trg cells) and just ask for for courses sheduled. You could also try and get a copy of the BMQ (L) CTP.


----------



## Fatalize

kkramar said:
			
		

> My trade of choice is Artillery, I've looked in the Artillery forum and nothing really has been posted in there for over a year if not more that is relevant.
> 
> After BMQ How long is my training going to be from starting SQ (or BMQ-L)  and including my MOC training???



A course just graduated a week ago..it was 5 weeks on SQ, 5 weeks on DP1 , no break in between. I'm also pretty sure that they are running 2 arty courses in shilo and 1 in gagetown at the end of september.


----------



## ArmyRick

Yeah, I get it. Follow me on this one very closely. ITS NOT CALLED SQ! It is officially called BMQ (Land). Roger that?


----------



## L-CIS TECH

Soldier Qualification

On successful completion of BMQ, LCIS Technicians go to a Military Training Centre for the 10-week Soldier Qualification (SQ) course but I guess it's called BMQ (L) now, which covers the following topics:

    * Army physical fitness;
    * dismounted offensive and defensive operations;
    * reconnaissance patrolling;
    * advanced weapons-handling (working with grenades, machine-guns and anti-tank weapons); and
    * individual field-craft.

My trade is LCIS Tech. I was just wondering where the BMQ (L) is held? Does everyone do it in the same place?

Thanks


----------



## ArmyRick

Now I am going to get snippy. L-CIS Tech, read the post prior to yours and then slap yourself in the ears. I used to teach the course and I am still at a school that does teach it.


----------



## L-CIS TECH

Ya I already read the post your talking about. Cool I guess those are the places. As if buddy the aviator took off 100 points for that bs, WTF! I'm not the effin first one to ask a question twice. Anyways, thanks for your help!!


----------



## George Wallace

L-CIS TECH said:
			
		

> Ya I already read the post your talking about. Cool I guess those are the places. As if buddy the aviator took off 100 points for that bs, WTF! I'm not the effin first one to ask a question twice. Anyways, thanks for your help!!



Your attitude is showing and is not going to further your case in a positive manner.  You may want to reflect on it and correct it if you wish to go far in this career.


----------



## L-CIS TECH

Ya your right. Loosing points for asking a question in the right topic sucks tho. Anyways sry folks. I'm probably gonna loose more points for this msg in this thread haha


----------



## aesop081

L-CIS TECH said:
			
		

> Loosing points for asking a question in the right topic sucks tho.



You didnt lose points for asking a question twice, you lost points because you got the answer from the guy who knows and you refused to listen to it.


----------



## vonGarvin

L-CIS TECH said:
			
		

> Ya your right. Loosing points for asking a question in the right topic sucks tho. Anyways sry folks. I'm probably gonna loose more points for this msg in this thread haha


Hello L-CIS TECH
In your post above, there are several spelling errors: don't worry, it happens.  Having said that, unlike many fora on the internet today, the owner of MILNET prefers that people who post do so using proper grammar, spelling and punctuation.  The easiest way to make your spelling and grammar "better" is to use the "spell check" function at the bottom of the window in which you post.  In short, stuff such as "sucks tho" and "sry folks" won't make it and are generally not tolerated.  There are exceptions, such as the odd acronym or emoticon to convey that which can not be otherwise conveyed by text alone.  For example:


> You suck, Technoviking.



Differs from:



> You suck, Technoviking.



So, I would offer that you use the spell check prior to posting replies.  If you are posting from a computer that does not allow this auto-spell checker, you can always hit "Control" and "A" on the text in this window, and then "Control" and "C", and then open up MS Word. Once open, click anywhere and hit "Control" and "V".  Once your text appears,hit F7 and then once the spell check is done, "CTRL" "A", "CTRL" "C" and then return here and "CTRL" "V".  (Those are old MS-DOS shortcuts that still work in Windows, any edition.  Yes, I'm showing my age) 




 And have thick skin: the world owes you nothing, and this site is privately owned, and we are all here at the pleasure of the owner.

Have a good day

Technoviking (as MILNET.CA Mentor)

(Edited for error in DOS command)


----------



## L-CIS TECH

Noted, I will make an effort on what, and where I comment. I didn't mean any disrespect towards anyone, and I am fully committed to my country on duty, and off duty at home. Because I believe that being a soldier is not just a regular job as it is a vocation that one agrees to live by. And one should lead by example on and off duty. Thank you for being descriptive and polite. It shows in your writing that you are a well spoken and educated soldier. 

Sincerely, 

L-CIS


----------



## thebigunit

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Here is a quick run-down of the content and time allocations for the Soldier Qualification (SQ). (Hopefully I didn‘t make too many transcription errors.)
> 
> SOLDIER QUALIFICATION
> 
> Training Duration.  This training will require:
> a.	Regular Force - 60 training days; and
> b.	Reserve Force â€“ 20 training days.
> Regular Force serials may include 3 extra days to conduct basic winter warfare training.
> 
> 
> PERFORMANCE OBJECTIVES
> 
> PO 101	Participate in Dismounted Offensive Operations (Regular Force â€“ 6 periods plus 13 periods exercise time; Reserve Force â€“ 15 periods)
> 
> PO 102	Participate in Dismounted Defensive Operations (Reg F â€“ 3 pds plus 23 pds exercise time; Res F â€“ 8 pds plus 10 pds exercise time)
> 
> PO 103	Participate in Dismounted Reconnaissance Patrols  (Reg F â€“ 2 pds plus 9 pds exercise time; Res F â€“ 10 pds)
> 
> PO 104	Fire the C7 with the C79 Optical Sight Unit (Reg F â€“ 50 pds)
> 
> PO 105	Fire the General Purpose Machine Gun, 7.62mm, C6, in the Light Role (Reg F â€“ 30 pds; Res F â€“ 30 pds)
> 
> PO 106	Fire the Light Machine Gun, 5.56mm, C9 (Reg F â€“ 31 pds; Res F â€“ 31 pds)
> 
> PO 107	Fire the Short Range Anti-Armour Weapon (SRAAW) Light (L) (Reg F â€“ 19 pds; Res F - pds) (May not be taught at this time)
> 
> PO 108	Fire the Short Range Anti-Armour Weapon (SRAAW) Medium (M) (Reg F â€“ 24 pds; Res F â€“ 24 pds)
> 
> PO 109	Throw Grenades (Reg F â€“ 10 pds; Res F â€“ 10 pds)
> 
> PO 110	Perform Individual Fieldcraft (Reg F â€“ 22 pds plus 24 pds exercise time; Res F â€“ 2 pds plus instruction during field training exercise (FTX))
> 
> PO 111	Operate Tactical Communications Equipment (Reg F â€“ 44 pds)
> 
> PO 112	Individual Protection (Reg F - 7 pds; Res F â€“ 7 pds)
> 
> PO 113	Drive SMP Vehicles (Reg F â€“ 154 pds)
> 
> PO 114	Perform Army Physical Fitness Training (Reg F â€“ 51 pds; Res F â€“ 47 pds)
> 
> EdO 101	Leadership in Peace and War (Reg F â€“ 4 pds)
> 
> EdO 102	Law of Armed Conflict (Reg F â€“ 7 pds)
> 
> EdO 103	General Service Knowledge (Reg F â€“ 4 pds)
> 
> Training Exercises - (Reg F â€“ 12 days; Res F â€“ 5 days)
> 
> Course Administration - (Reg F â€“ 32 pds; Res F - 13 pds)



How much physical fitness/training is there on the PART TIME WEEKEND Reserver course?  I am involved with a bodybuilding competition during this part time course and I want to know what kind of physical requirements there are in this specific course

Thank you!


----------



## Snapshot007

SQ is 28 days long and is done all army trades and if needed the purple trades. Heard its tough and for my platoon, they were sent there after BMQ. Some went to Valcartier, some Gagetown. 

For navy personnel, they do 5 weeks of fleet school at either Esquimalt or Halifax. They learn shipwatching duties, firefighting, and so forth.

For airforce, they do 4 days of history and some other things.

Then either off to PAT (or PRETC) to wait until your course starts.


----------



## Tyriel

I found this online. Thought it was interesting but its the PO 101 Rank Structure for Staff. Might be useful for those not on SQ yet but will be on it. 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/40084548/101-06-MK-32

P.S I didn't upload this.. Only found it.


----------



## denimboy

Just making sure, once BMQ-L is done and you are posted, does the following infantry courses require you to stay 24/7 on base for a certain amount of time or do you get a regular daily schedule with evenings and week-ends off (unless you're sent in a specific PO)?


----------



## MikeL

For Infantry, BMQ-L and DP1 is combined.  Yes during periods of the course you will probably be confined to barracks at nights and weekends, but later in the course the staff can give you weekends off, etc.


----------



## denimboy

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> For Infantry, BMQ-L and DP1 is combined.  Yes during periods of the course you will probably be confined to barracks at nights and weekends, but later in the course the staff can give you weekends off, etc.



For that part yes. 
(This might not be the best thread to ask in, sorry)
My question was regarding courses *following* BMQ-L/DP1. Not sure if it's still valid but if I look at the CF Courses List thread it should be QL3, QL6A, QL6B and QL7. 

So BMQ (which is now 10 weeks) + BMQ-L/DP1/BIQ = about 20 weeks right? 

Just so I can manage how long I would be confined. 

Thanks


----------



## MikeL

denimboy said:
			
		

> My question was regarding courses *following* BMQ-L/DP1.



Then you should word your question properly, not asking what happens after BMQ-L as that is not the final course you do before leaving the training system.



			
				denimboy said:
			
		

> My question was regarding courses *following* BMQ-L/DP1. Not sure if it's still valid but if I look at the CF Courses List thread it should be QL3, QL6A, QL6B and QL7.



QL3 is DP1. Also theres QL4 and QL5 courses before QL6, etc. Anyways, once you are trained and at your unit you will get into a routine, work during the day, and nights and weekends off when you are in garrison.  There will be the occasional field ex, which can last anywhere from 1 week to 2 months.  There are some QL4 level courses, some you get to go home at night, others will require you to be in the field.  And career courses will have you away from your home in the training barracks, and everything that is involved with that.    Also for Infantry career courses AFAIK they don't call them QL3, QL4, etc it is DP1, DP2, etc

In short, yes when not on course or in the field you will have time off and be able to do what you want, etc.


----------



## denimboy

Thank you!   

(sorry for the not so clear question. It wasn't clear in my head either with all the name changes/different designations per trade, etc.).


----------



## owa

Finished BMQ today. Head to Gagetown Friday morning for BMQ-L.  Course starts March 15 and ends April 13.  At least that is what my orders say but we will see.  I am excited to get going so fast after BMQ, but I think this course is going to kick my ass haha.


----------



## owa

Well we just finishes the field portion and I fnish this Wednesday.  It isn't as bad as some might think.  You get a lot of cock and the pt is more demanding for sure.  With that said, it is mostly class time and they really want you to learn this stuff so you will be given a lot of help.  They generally don't give you much shot during class time for this reason.  It is a change from basic because the staff are a lot more like co workers.  You eat it at times but they will shoot the shit with you and have some pretty creative insults haha.

My big tip is finding a platoon standard as quickly as possible.  Our first week was rough because of this.  They will give you a standard but if someone is missing certain kit you have to work around that as a group.  The soone that happens, the better off you will be.

Just two days of classes and then off to wainwright for a couple of months!


----------



## gszd55

I'm currently nominated for BMQ(L) (PRes) for this June 2011, however, I'm getting pushback from my employer about taking 4 weeks off.  Has anyone heard whether there are weekend BMQ(L) (formerly SQ) courses planned for 2011 in LFCA?  This summer and/or fall?

Thanks!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

My crystal ball says.....don't hold your breath.....

In all seriousness course dates come and go and are always subject to last minute cancellation....


----------



## PJGary

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> For Infantry, BMQ-L and DP1 is combined.  Yes during periods of the course you will probably be confined to barracks at nights and weekends, but later in the course the staff can give you weekends off, etc.



 :facepalm: As long... :facepalm:...as nobody... :facepalm:...loses their bayonet... :facepalm:...somewhere in the TA Friday afternoon  :crybaby: hahaha.


----------



## Robert0288

I don't know what it is, but this seems to happen to alot of people.


----------



## doerksen27

SQ run's differently for every trade and those set dates can change at any time. You will learn very quickly that the army fucks you around. In my trade (armour) we don't have SQ. Our SQ is combined with our trades training and we call it DP1. this past summer we ran 4 courses then they decided to fill up the holding barracks, cancel the rest f the courses and not schedule another one until June 2013  :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace

doerksen27 said:
			
		

> SQ run's differently for every trade and those set dates can change at any time. You will learn very quickly that the army ****s you around. In my trade (armour) we don't have SQ. Our SQ is combined with our trades training and we call it DP1. this past summer we ran 4 courses then they decided to fill up the holding barracks, cancel the rest f the courses and not schedule another one until June 2013  :facepalm:



There is no longer an animal called SQ.  It is BMQ (L) now.


----------



## kc-limoges

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There is no longer an animal called SQ.  It is BMQ (L) now.




From what I've heard through my chain of command, though this is for reserves and I can't speak for Reg Force; there won't be an SQ or BMQ-L any longer, they will be calling it the "Delta Package" and it will be roughly a week long addition to DP1, where you learn everything you would have throughout BMQ-L. 

At this point they are still offering BMQ-L to those who wish to take it, but it's only for personal gains and knowledge...it won't officially count towards be trained. 

Again, this is from an infantry reservists point of view.


----------



## MikeL

kc-limoges,   AFAIK BMQ-Land is still going to be run,  how ever things are different for the Infantry.  The Infantry will do BMQ then move onto DP1 and do the Delta Package as well as other Supplemental training during the year.  During that training you will cover everything that is taught on BMQ-Land as well as all your Infantry training.  Supplemental training will cover what is taught on the Regular Force DP1 course but is not taught on the Reserve one due to time constraints. If you have DWAN access,  all of this info on the Gagetown site/cabinets in the DP1 Infantry folder.  You can find it by going to the Infantry school site and clicking on a course and anything on the left bar,  it will open up the cabinets site.


----------



## kc-limoges

Seen. Thanks for the heads up Skeletor, that kind of puts things into perspective for me and makes much more sense. I appreciate it. I don;t have DWAN access at the moment, hopefully I'll be able to take a look at some point though. 

Cheers


----------



## brihard

Is anyone in a position to speak to BMQ-L for RMS clerks after BMQ? I have a friend about to go RegF RMS clerk (army), and starting BMQ pretty soon. I've been unable despite searching to find out anything about where they go for BMQ-L. Any information anyone could give on this would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## MikeL

From what I've seen clerks will either do BMQ-Land after BMQ if there is time,  others will go directly to their QL3 after a stint in PRETC.  Those who do not do BMQ-Land prior to QL3 will do it afterwards,  or not at all -not sure how common that is,  but there are a few people who are Army that have never done SQ/BMQ-Land.

As for where,  they will go to any of the ATCs that run the course such as Wainwright, Shilo, Meaford, Gagetown, etc.


----------



## brihard

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> From what I've seen clerks will either do BMQ-Land after BMQ if there is time,  others will go directly to their QL3 after a stint in PRETC.  Those who do not do BMQ-Land prior to QL3 will do it afterwards,  or not at all -not sure how common that is,  but there are a few people who are Army that have never done SQ/BMQ-Land.
> 
> As for where,  they will go to any of the ATCs that run the course such as Wainwright, Shilo, Meaford, Gagetown, etc.



She's looking at about 4 months between the end of BMQ and the commencement of RMS QL3. I would hope int hat time they've be able to get her BMQ-L. She hopes to get to a field force unit, so not doing the course would not be advantageous at all.

Thanks for the info- it helps build the picture. Much appreciated.


----------



## down on the upside

I'm currently in BMQ-L for PRes slated to be completed June 2nd, it looks like the next course would be DP1 but supposedly it's only 2 weeks long (Armour Recce) and it's in the middle of July. I almost never get 4 months off from work in the summer but I was able to negotiate a break between rotations. Is there any courses I can take befor DP1 and immediately afterwards (is DP2 possible?) I want to speak to the holding troop commander next parade and make sure I make the most of this break.


----------



## down on the upside

down on the upside said:
			
		

> I'm currently in BMQ-L for PRes slated to be completed June 2nd, it looks like the next course would be DP1 but supposedly it's only 2 weeks long (Armour Recce) and it's in the middle of July. I almost never get 4 months off from work in the summer but I was able to negotiate a break between rotations. Is there any courses I can take befor DP1 and immediately afterwards (is DP2 possible?) I want to speak to the holding troop commander next parade and make sure I make the most of this break.



So it took some time, some perseverance (asked around a lot and got to know a lot of NCM in the regiment) and patience but it looks like I will be getting loaded on DP1 and DP2. Unfortunately there are no other courses available to me, but at least I'm getting the most out of summer training


----------



## meni0n

After doing a CT almost 10 years ago and having the Pres BMQ-L on my MPRR as a national qual I got told by the unit that I need to submit a PLAR for BMQ-L because as they put it it's Pres BMQ-L and not BMQ-L. Went to CDA web site and couldn't find anything for BMQ-L equivalencies for PLARs and it's not even on the new PLAR form they have. I thought that when you do a CT they do a PLAR  to transfer your quals and time in. This is the first time my Pres BMQ-L hasn't been recognized. Anyone know if a PLAR is even necessary?


----------



## Ostrozac

BMQ-L/Soldier Qualification isn't a CDA qualification. It's an Army qualification. Where you need to look is the Land Forces Command Order governing equivalencies. LFCO 24-20.


----------



## PuckChaser

Do you still have a copy of your offer? I was granted all courses on PLAR automatically. Who is questioning your BMQ-L? Sending a Cpl with operational experience on a SQ because they don't think it holds up to the Big R standard seems out to lunch to me.


----------



## meni0n

I looked at my PERS file today but couldn't find the PLAR results from my CT or the OT I've done since then. The unit here is getting everyone who got a PRes BMQ-L put in a PLAR to get their BMQ-L equivalency or risk being sent on a course in the fall. Seems like AIOZ is not good enough and we all got to have AIOC on our MPRR or we are all going back to doing the course again. I found my course report and the POs are exactly the same with the exception of Operate Tactical Communication Equipment but having been a Sig exempts me from that one I should hope. I did up the memo today and attached my course report and MPRR to it and now just have to wait.


----------



## Flyingboy444

If I do my SQ this summer for the reserves. Do I pay for the meals and living?


----------



## skuoc019

Do all land/army do sq? Or is it only certain trades? For example if you're a rms clerk land, do you do sq after BMQ or do you go straight to trade training?


----------



## GreenWood

All army do it, I had musicians, logistics, coms, etc on my course..


----------



## runormal

Flyingboy444 said:
			
		

> If I do my SQ this summer for the reserves. Do I pay for the meals and living?



No you will not, your travel will be provided as well.


----------



## Lonewolf121

Michael O'leary
I heard there is a BMQ in Newwfoundland between June 30th and Aug 5th, wondering why its longer then the normal BMQ course.?


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Lonewolf121 said:
			
		

> Michael O'leary
> I heard there is a BMQ in Newwfoundland between June 30th and Aug 5th, wondering why its longer then the normal BMQ course.?



Is it full-time or part-time (weekend) course? The full-time PRes BMQ is 5 weeks; which matches with the dates you've given.


----------



## Lonewolf121

Thought it wsa only 21 days.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

Lonewolf121 said:
			
		

> Thought it wsa only 21 days.



BMQ-Land (formerly SQ) for Reservists is 21 days, last I heard anyway. Might only be 14 now.


----------



## George Wallace

Lonewolf121 said:
			
		

> Michael O'leary
> I heard there is a BMQ in Newwfoundland between June 30th and Aug 5th, wondering why its longer then the normal BMQ course.?



Let me see.  Could it be because the Timetable includes two Stat Holidays?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let me see.  Could it be because the Timetable includes two Stat Holidays?



Stat holidays in the PRes?

No such thing


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Lonewolf121 said:
			
		

> Michael O'leary
> I heard there is a BMQ in Newwfoundland between June 30th and Aug 5th, wondering why its longer then the normal BMQ course.?



This is a BMQ(C) Course....and it runs 30 Jun till 4 Aug, followed by a BMQ(L) 5-20 Aug.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let me see.  Could it be because the Timetable includes two Stat Holidays?



For NFLD during this time frame there is only 1 stat holiday, Memorial Day (1 July)


----------



## George Wallace

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> This is a BMQ(C) Course....and it runs 30 Jun till 4 Aug, followed by a BMQ(L) 5-20 Aug.
> 
> For NFLD during this time frame there is only 1 stat holiday, Memorial Day (1 July)



.....And what of Royal St. John's Regatta, which is observed as a civic holiday in St. John's on the first Wednesday in August (or, in case of poor weather, the next suitable day thereafter)?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> .....And what of Royal St. John's Regatta, which is observed as a civic holiday in St. John's on the first Wednesday in August (or, in case of poor weather, the next suitable day thereafter)?



That would impact the BMQ(L) COURSE  :nod:


----------



## Antoine4554

Hey. So i'm interested in doin the CFAT. I found a site called *********. Does anyone know if its any good? I read on some forums they have a lot of info and practice stuff on their site, just wanted to check here before i jump in.
Cheers


----------



## mariomike

Antoine4554 said:
			
		

> I'm about to write myCFAT. I heard it is challenging and that i need to study for a few months. My recruiter pointed me to ********. I think i'm going to sign up as they seem to have study guides and a lot of practice exams. Will report back.





			
				Antoine4554 said:
			
		

> So i'm interested in doin the CFAT. I found a site called ********. Does anyone know if its any good? I read on some forums they have a lot of info and practice stuff on their site, just wanted to check here before i jump in.





			
				Antoine4554 said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm preparing to do my cfat and was wondering what resources you guys used? I read there is a site ****** that has stuff to study and practice tests but i wanted to check if anyone has tried it. Any suggestions??
> Cheers



Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) FAQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23193.0


----------



## MandaMae

Any idea if weekends are granted during BMQ-L?


----------



## sarahsmom

MandaMae said:
			
		

> Any idea if weekends are granted during BMQ-L?


Nothing is guaranteed, especially in early career courses such as BMQ-L. And it depends on your staff.
The whole course is only about 4-5 weeks long. My course (done in ValCartier) was CB'd every weekend til grad weekend. Were we a bad course? Not necessarily, our staff told us this was their way to encourage group cohesion and teamwork. We were only CB'd to the base though, so we still had quite a bit of freedom. We could have had visitors, but just couldn't leave the base.


----------



## Flavus101

I'm not so sure I buy the group cohesion argument. 

Some of the best bonding times I've had in the army was when the course all went to Wasaga beach and rented a bunch of cabins on the weekend.


----------



## mariomike

MandaMae said:
			
		

> Any idea if weekends are granted during BMQ-L?



See also,

Visiting after graduation  


			
				MandaMae said:
			
		

> During BMQ-L does he have weekends off?


----------



## AleaIactaEst

Can I take SQ as an Armored Soldier? I don't mind my trade, but I'd like to learn as much as I can.


----------



## LightFighter

AleaIactaEst said:
			
		

> Can I take SQ as an Armored Soldier? I don't mind my trade, but I'd like to learn as much as I can.



SQ no longer exists, the course has been altered a bit, and is now called BMQ-Land.  As an Armoured Soldier, you will attend this course after BMQ.


----------



## sarahsmom

Would BMQ-L not be incorporated in an armoured soldier's DP1?
I thought combat arms got to "skip" BMQ-L since it's covered on DP1...


----------



## Arty39

paleomedic said:
			
		

> Would BMQ-L not be incorporated in an armoured soldier's DP1?
> I thought combat arms got to "skip" BMQ-L since it's covered on DP1...



Pretty sure only infantry does the combined course.


----------



## RedcapCrusader

paleomedic said:
			
		

> Would BMQ-L not be incorporated in an armoured soldier's DP1?
> I thought combat arms got to "skip" BMQ-L since it's covered on DP1...



Negative.

Only Infantry have what others learn on SQ/BMQ-L combined in their DP1.

Everyone else does BMQ-L.


----------



## AleaIactaEst

LightFighter said:
			
		

> SQ no longer exists, the course has been altered a bit, and is now called BMQ-Land.  As an Armoured Soldier, you will attend this course after BMQ.



Cool! Thanks for the reply and the information.


----------



## Deck

Fresh off the boat, one might say.

 I have slept the first night in my own bed post completion of BMQ-L serial 0546. Typically this news would hardly be worthy of a post. However, seeing as I was the only Master Corporal in attendance on the course as a candidate, I believe I might have some perspective to offer up and coming would be future candidates.


 When I first attempted an SQ course back in 2009 I made it partially through. Due to a sustained foot injury, I was returned to CFB Borden and was encouraged to attempt the training at a later date. Subsequently, I received QL3 training for MSE Op shortly after and was given an initial posting to 19 Wing Comox. During my 8 years of paradise posting on the beautiful eastern shores of Vancouver Island, I made the inquiry about a possible SQ reattempt. The powers that be did not see the training as pertinent to my career. Perhaps there was a slight disconnect between the known needs of the typical blue wearing beret folks and that of a green. Regardless, my career rolled forward and in the spring of 2016 I was advised of my promotion and posting to CFLTC as an instructor for future QL3 MSE Op candidates at the Transport Cadre.

 So, we all know we have to take responsibility for our own careers, right? Well, evidently I dropped the ball... I came to Borden anticipating a course loading on a PLQ. After more than 6 months of pestering my CoC it was revealed that due to my lack of BMQ-L qualification, I was not eligible to initiate PLQ training. If it wasn't so funny I would cry. The skeleton in my closet revealed was great ammunition for jest amongst the guys at work as you can imagine. Comments like "Man, we were willing to give you pass, not being PLQ qualified... But not even qualified soldier... who is this leaf wearing imposter!"


 Anyway, the writing was on the wall and the great green machine had made its verdict known. I was course loaded on BMQ-L slated for start date of 24 April and end date 19 May 2017. Preparation for this course on my part included maintaining a regular routine at the gym, regular weekly ruck marching, procurement of all items kit related. WRT to my physical conditioning, I would have to be honest, and say I didn't do enough... I am 41 years old and the requirements physically of this course to complete it with ease a free of injury would dictate that you be at a level of exceptional conditioning for my age group. On the rucking front, I would say I barely met the ideal conditioning level. In retrospect, I should have been rucking double what I was with significantly more weight in order to prepare for the routine load of tac-vest, frag vest with training plates, rucksack loaded to 40 lbs and carrying C9/C6 without sling more than 10 km per day. The kit procurement aspect was a bit daunting, to say the least. Finding relevant joining instructions which included the proper kit list for this course is a chore and half. A multitude of broken or missing links and unmaintained websites add significantly to the frustration. For anyone who cares to obtain the kit list I went off of, please feel free to send me a pm. 


 The course its self, was as named, basic. The content is intended for the newly enlisted member. It strives to develop confidence in various weapon systems including C9, C6, C7, frag grenade, M72 and comms equipment including field phone and radio. At times it seemed the training was fast and furious and others it seemed to be stalled and arduous. As an instructor myself I fully appreciate that flexibility in scheduling often results in training lulls and fire hose delivery. Importance throughout the 20 days of training is certainly targeted at the team building aspect. Standards of inspection and deportment were such that individualism was not an advisable approach. My daily routine while in Edmonton Garrison went as followed. Up by no later than 0430, just because I am an early riser and hate having to share the shaving sink with the mad horde of guys who thought to sleep in a few extra mins was the responsible thing to do. Prepare my bed space and layout for the daily inspection between 0445 and 0515. On PT mornings, which were nearly all mornings, we would either go for a fast paced sprint/run or a rucksac run/march. I made a point of going to breakfast daily without exception. I know of a few individuals who thought skipping breakfast was a good idea. They would skip the meal in order to have more time to work on kit or make up for time lost hitting the snooze button. Personally, I believe if you can't peel yourself off the bed in the morning early enough to have a bowl of oatmeal then your day has already started on a less than positive note. After physical training and inspections were complete our course would make the 3km march to the training facility. Classes typically got underway by 0800. The population of the course was broken down into 4 sections. Each section had its own section IC and 2 IC. While in garrison the course did all relevant training specific to the various weapon systems. Intermittently, we would have a day on the range to confirm the specific systems training.


 The field portion of the training platform is where the rubber meets the road. All the prior training is employed in various scenarios. From the construction of stage 6 trenches to recce patrol theory and introduction to section attacks, the field portion covered it. Many people on the course found the field portion to be challenging and character defining. As anyone who knows can attest, after 48 hours of sleepless constant activity, the true colours of folks personality and stamina start to become apparent. Adding to the mix the uncertainty of Wainwright weather systems, you have the perfect recipe for some individuals to question their resolve and life choices as it pertains to their military career, albeit in its infancy.  Then just as quickly as it began, BMQ-L serial 0546 came to a conclusion. We had a few losses along the way. Those who were unable to complete the course were those who suffered either from pre-existing medical circumstances or injury sustained while training. I cannot emphasize enough, to complete the course free of injury and with relative ease, you must as with all military training be in optimal physical and mental shape.  
In point form, I would offer the following as my top suggestions for the upcoming candidate.

•	Acquire a kit list that is specific to the course you are taking. There are variances between summer and winter month requirements. 
•	Be in optimal physical shape. If running or digging for prolonged periods is not a strength of yours at present, you have work to do before you go. 
•	Be mentally resilient and mature enough to understand the way team dynamics work. If you take every bit of criticism, be it constructive or not, to heart than likely this course will push you beyond your present limitations. 
•	View the course as 20 training days. That weekend’s break up those 20 training days is not relevant.  You are on basic military course and having a weekend off is certainly not an entitlement. In the event your course is afforded some free time on a weekend, use the time to catch up on rest and personal chores you had been putting off. 
•	Do not be afraid to put voice to the facts you know… But spare us all your opinion. Your opinion is your decided preferable interpretation of something which you have not the factual or complete knowledge to speak definitively about. 

That is all.


----------



## PuckChaser

I'm sure there is a lot of great information in that wall of text, but some paragraphs would really help make it actually readable.


----------



## fake penguin

Deck you guys  were allowed to skip breakfast? When I did my SQ course 13 years ago we were told it was a chargeable offensive to miss a meal. No way we could even try because we were march to our meals. Was wondering did  the rules changed or something. Sorry you guys getting to decided whether to go for breakfast or not really stuck out.


----------



## Deck

Fake Penguin, 

That I recall no one specifically laid down the law that breakfast meal must be attended. We as a course were instructed to make our way to and from the dining hall in at least groups of two and no larger than groups of four. Perhaps the expectation was that people were mature enough to recognize such a physically demanding course would dictate the necessity to maintain a regular diet. For the most part, the other two meals of the day were chaperoned by the marching NCO of the day.


----------



## PhilipWar

Hey, 

I'll be returning from PATA leave in a few weeks and before I can begin my training for my new trade I have to complete SQ. I was hoping that someone might have some insight into possible course dates and/or locations for SQ this summer. I am currently posted in Halifax so I am hoping for a Aldershot or Gagetown course.

Thanks
Phil


----------



## danteh

Set to do BMQ-L in Valcartier in August and I have a few questions. The kit list I received seems like a generic kit list including a combination of both summer and winter kit. I have all of the winter whites but mukluks and snowshoes I do not. If supply can't/won't give them to me is it just as simple as me mentioning that if asked on course or do I need something in writing from supply?

I was also wondering what the following were that are also on my kit list;

- Complete Polar Kit CADPAT
- Passe Montagne (Vert)
- Bousolle Silva de votre quartuer maire (or maine. Page is smudged)

Also what are the chances of me getting jacked for having SWATs?


The last two don't have English translations. My entire kit list is French translated to English so its been a hassle to say the least.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

danteh said:
			
		

> Set to do BMQ-L in Valcartier in August and I have a few questions. The kit list I received seems like a generic kit list including a combination of both summer and winter kit. I have all of the winter whites but mukluks and snowshoes I do not. If supply can't/won't give them to me is it just as simple as me mentioning that if asked on course or do I need something in writing from supply?
> 
> I was also wondering what the following were that are also on my kit list;
> 
> - Complete Polar Kit CADPAT
> - Passe Montagne (Vert)
> - Bousolle Silva de votre quartuer maire (or maine. Page is smudged)
> 
> Also what are the chances of me getting jacked for having SWATs?
> 
> 
> The last two don't have English translations. My entire kit list is French translated to English so its been a hassle to say the least.



The first one sounds like the Polar Fleece sweater and pants or it could also mean your ICE/IECS parka/wind pants/bib overalls, the last one is a compass and the second item doesn't seem to make sense "Mountain pass (green)"


----------



## danteh

Been a very long time since I've gone through an army ran course. Going to BMQ-L, what are the chances of me getting jacked up for wearing SWATs? The only other boots I have are the issued side zips.


----------



## PuckChaser

danteh said:
			
		

> Been a very long time since I've gone through an army ran course. Going to BMQ-L, what are the chances of me getting jacked up for wearing SWATs? The only other boots I have are the issued side zips.



Considering the gongshow boots are in the CAF are, they'll probably think they're issued.


----------



## Jarnhamar

7% chance you'll catch flak for it, 93% no one will care.

The CAF screwed up boots so bad most people don't care.  

Bring your issued pair just incase.


----------



## danteh

Sounds like a plan.

Thanks.


----------



## danteh

How does our FORCEs test work in terms of validity? I'm going on SQ and in the joining instructions it says I need a valid FORCEs test. Mine was *due* July 2018 however I am still yellow on my DAG and not red. Someone mentioned to me that it is good for all of 2018 but I don't really want to take their word for it because they tend to talk without knowing much generally. I am unable to get the test completed before I go on course (next week). Is this something that they are gonna RTU me for?


----------



## LightFighter

danteh said:
			
		

> How does our FORCEs test work in terms of validity? I'm going on SQ and in the joining instructions it says I need a valid FORCEs test. Mine was *due* July 2018 however I am still yellow on my DAG and not red. Someone mentioned to me that it is good for all of 2018 but I don't really want to take their word for it because they tend to talk without knowing much generally. I am unable to get the test completed before I go on course (next week). Is this something that they are gonna RTU me for?



If your last FORCE test was completed in July 2017, it is expired now.  The test is only valid for 12 months. 

Get your FORCE test done ASAP.


----------



## danteh

Pickle Rick said:
			
		

> If your last FORCE test was completed in July 2017, it is expired now.  The test is only valid for 12 months.
> 
> Get your FORCE test done ASAP.



That's what I thought. Guess my vacation is getting cut short  Oh well.

Thanks a lot.

EDIT: Another question... With the new boot CANFORGEN getting activated on the 15th will this allow me to wear non-issued boots while on courses now without any hassle?


----------



## theprivate

I finished BMQ-L in April. I did mine in Gage Town. To be honest, it really wasn't that bad until the field portion, at which point it really sucked due to weather.... and a pull pull on ice at 0400... 

When I got back to PAT, I talked to some of the guys who did it in Edmonton, and it sounded like the cock knob was on 11 the whole time. Rucking 8k in any direction for meals/training/to the shacks, no off time, sprinting up hills covered in snow because "it's not that cold, take off the parka". 

What I'm trying to get at here is that it sounds like there is no standardization between courses. Maybe one of the more experienced guys here can help it make sense to me.


----------



## hathway

Is Army Supply Tech need SQ after BMQ or not and if needed how long that will be


----------

